# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Μοναξιά!

## sofiala135700

Παιδιά είμαι φουλ εσωστρεφής δεν έχω φίλους και όπως την κόβω την κατάσταση ούτε προκειτε να βρω.. 
Δεν παλεύετε αυτή η μοναξιά...
Καποιος άλλος σε αυτήν την κατάσταση??

----------


## gianis16

εγω ειμαι ετσι.Και χωρις να κνω σχεση ποτε στην ζωη μου.Εχω λιους φιλους μονο που ειναι μακρια.

----------


## sofiala135700

> εγω ειμαι ετσι.Και χωρις να κνω σχεση ποτε στην ζωη μου.Εχω λιους φιλους μονο που ειναι μακρια.


Πόσο είσαι φίλε μου;

----------


## gianis16

> Πόσο είσαι φίλε μου;


29 ετων ειμαι

----------


## sofiala135700

> 29 ετων ειμαι


Πως και δεν είχες κάποια σχέση μέχρι τώρα.. Δεν έτυχε η δεν ψάχνεσαι γενικά;

----------


## gianis16

> Πως και δεν είχες κάποια σχέση μέχρι τώρα.. Δεν έτυχε η δεν ψάχνεσαι γενικά;


νιωθω ασχημος.Στο προσωπο στα κιλα ειμαι κανονικος.Ζω στην επαρχια.

----------


## sofiala135700

> νιωθω ασχημος.Στο προσωπο στα κιλα ειμαι κανονικος.Ζω στην επαρχια.


Σε καταλαβαίνω μια από τα ίδια και γω 20 είμαι και σχέση δεν έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα..

----------


## gianis16

> Σε καταλαβαίνω μια από τα ίδια και γω 20 είμαι και σχέση δεν έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα..


ειναι πιο νεα... ο ευατος σου σαρεσει?Ζεις σε μεγαη πολη?

----------


## sofiala135700

> ειναι πιο νεα... ο ευατος σου σαρεσει?Ζεις σε μεγαη πολη?


Όχι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο εαυτός μου.. Ναι ζω Αθήνα.. Εσύ έχεις κάποιο χόμπι κάτι να ασχολείσε;;

----------


## gianis16

> Όχι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο εαυτός μου.. Ναι ζω Αθήνα.. Εσύ έχεις κάποιο χόμπι κάτι να ασχολείσε;;


παω γυμναστηριο.Στην Αθηνα σιγουρα θα εχεις καποιες επιλογες

----------


## el.gre

Κι εγώ μόνη είμαι νιώθω πολύ μοναξιά. Είμαι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη έχω κάνει σχέσεις στο παρελθόν αλλά τώρα δύο χρόνια είμαι μόνη. Βέβαια δεν είναι η έλλειψη συντρόφου μόνο. Είναι κ οι φιλίες. Έχω δύο αλλά η κάθε μία έχει τη δουλειά της τη ζωή της δε βρισκόμαστε συχνά. Το ξέρω βέβαια ότι όσο μεγαλώνεις είναι κ πιο δύσκολο να κάνεις φιλίες κ νιώθεις μικρότερο πόνο όταν έχεις βρει τον άνθρωπο σου. Αλλά δυστυχώς κι αυτόν δεν τον έχω βρει. Προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον να αξιοποιώ την μοναξιά προς όφελος μου. Πάντως το να είσαι απαισιόδοξη κ να λες δε θα κάνεις φίλους δεν βοηθάει την κατάσταση. Για ποιο λόγο να μην κάνεις; σε έχουν βάλει σε κανένα κελί απομονωσης κ δε θα βλέπεις άνθρωπο; είσαι 20 χρόνων πρέπει να εντοπίσεις τι σε δυσκολεύει στο να δημιουργήσεις φιλίες κ να διώξεις αυτά τα εμποδια

----------


## sofiala135700

> Κι εγώ μόνη είμαι νιώθω πολύ μοναξιά. Είμαι αρκετά μεγαλύτερη έχω κάνει σχέσεις στο παρελθόν αλλά τώρα δύο χρόνια είμαι μόνη. Βέβαια δεν είναι η έλλειψη συντρόφου μόνο. Είναι κ οι φιλίες. Έχω δύο αλλά η κάθε μία έχει τη δουλειά της τη ζωή της δε βρισκόμαστε συχνά. Το ξέρω βέβαια ότι όσο μεγαλώνεις είναι κ πιο δύσκολο να κάνεις φιλίες κ νιώθεις μικρότερο πόνο όταν έχεις βρει τον άνθρωπο σου. Αλλά δυστυχώς κι αυτόν δεν τον έχω βρει. Προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον να αξιοποιώ την μοναξιά προς όφελος μου. Πάντως το να είσαι απαισιόδοξη κ να λες δε θα κάνεις φίλους δεν βοηθάει την κατάσταση. Για ποιο λόγο να μην κάνεις; σε έχουν βάλει σε κανένα κελί απομονωσης κ δε θα βλέπεις άνθρωπο; είσαι 20 χρόνων πρέπει να εντοπίσεις τι σε δυσκολεύει στο να δημιουργήσεις φιλίες κ να διώξεις αυτά τα εμποδια


Απλά είμαι αρκετά εσωστρεφής δεν θα πάω ποτέ από μόνη μου να ανοίξω μια συζήτηση.. Αυτό είναι το κακό δεν γίνετε πάντα να έρχονται οι άλλοι να μου μιλάνε, χρειάζεται μια προσπάθεια και από την μεριά μου, την οποία εγώ δεν επιδιώκω

----------


## sofiala135700

> παω γυμναστηριο.Στην Αθηνα σιγουρα θα εχεις καποιες επιλογες


Ναι η αλήθεια είναι πως έχεις πολλές επιλογές..

----------


## el.gre

> Απλά είμαι αρκετά εσωστρεφής δεν θα πάω ποτέ από μόνη μου να ανοίξω μια συζήτηση.. Αυτό είναι το κακό δεν γίνετε πάντα να έρχονται οι άλλοι να μου μιλάνε, χρειάζεται μια προσπάθεια και από την μεριά μου, την οποία εγώ δεν επιδιώκω


Να το κάνεις με κάθε ευκαιρία να το κάνεις σαν άσκηση. Το αποτέλεσμα θα σε αποζημιώσει θα νιώσεις πιο ελεύθερη πιο δυνατή κ θ αποκτήσεις κ φιλίες. Όσο πιο νωρίς το κάνεις τόσο πιο σύντομα θα απολαύσεις τα οφέλη. Δε χρειάζεται ν πεις κάτι σημαντικό απλά ανοίγεσαι μιλάς δείχνεις ενδιαφέρον για τους άλλους. Πρότεινε να πάτε βόλτα. Γενικά ρίσκαρε κ να σκέφτεσαι θετικά.

----------


## el.gre

Γιατί δε σ αρέσει ο εαυτός σου;

----------


## el.gre

Μάλλον σε δυσκόλεψε πολύ αυτή η ερώτηση. Αν δε σ αρέσει ο εαυτός σου γιατί δεν αλλάζεις; καταρχήν πρέπει να καταγράψει τι δε σ αρέσει κ μετά να αξιολογήσεις αυτά που εγραψες. Τι δε σ αρέσει κ γιατί δε σ αρέσει. Αν είναι δικαιολογημενη η δυσαρέσκεια σου με αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό του εαυτού σου τότε άλλαξε το. Όμως ποιος θα κρίνει αν είναι δικαιολογημενη η δυσαρέσκεια σου;;;; εσύ;;; μπορείς;;;; το πιο πιθανό είναι όχι. Δεν έχεις την απαραίτητη γνώση για να μπορέσεις να το κάνεις αυτό. Γι αυτό καλύτερα κάνε αυτή τη δουλειά μ έναν ψυχολόγο. Διαφορετικά απλά θα κλέγεσαι κ θ αναζητάς κι άλλους σαν κ σένα να κλάψετε μαζί.

----------


## george1520

Έχει αναφερθεί στο θέμα για την εξωτερική εμφάνιση.. Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να λέει ότι οι ωραίοι έχουν φίλους και οι λιγότερο ωραίοι όχι; Το πιο σημαντικό για ένα άνθρωπο είναι η εικόνα που έχει ο ίδιος για τον εαυτό του και αυτό επηρεάζει όλους τους τομείς της ζωής του.. Θα βοηθούσε να έβαζες στην ζωή σου δραστηριότητες που σου αρέσουν με τις οποίες θα συναναστρεφεσαι με άλλα άτομα. Εκεί θα αρχίσεις να ανοίγεσαι, να γνωρίζεις κόσμο και να κάνεις φίλους. Συνήθως εχθροί του εαυτού μας είμαστε εμείς.

----------


## stefamw

5 χρονια και γω χωρις καμια παρεα, μονιμος κατοικος επαρχιας, πασχων απο κοινωνικο αγχος και 29 σχεδον ετων. Δυστυχως το να ειναι καποιος εσωστρεφης και να εχει και κοινωνικη φοβια, γινεται εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να κρατησεις φιλιες. Το προβλημα γινεται πιο εντονο οταν συνυπαρχει και αποφευκτικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας.

----------


## proteus

Λένε πως η πιό αβάσταχτη μοναξιά είναι αυτή που νιώθεις όταν περιστοιχίζεσαι από ανθρώπους. Διαφωνώ. Εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια ζω μόνος. Μέσα σε διάστημα 5 μηνών οι γονείς μου έφυγαν από τη ζωή και η σχέση με την επί 20ετία σύντροφό μου διαλύθηκε. 

Προχτές, ξυπνώντας από έναν απογευματινό λήθαργο, ένιωσα αίφνης τη μοναξιά να με σφίγγει σαν φίδι. Με κυρίευσε η αίσθηση οτι είμαι αόρατος, οτι κανείς δε νοιάζεται αν υπάρχω, οτι βρίσκομαι κλεισμένος σε μιά γυάλινη σφαίρα και φωνάζω αλλά κανένας δε με ακούει. Για λίγο αφέθηκα στο συναίσθημα, παρατηρώντας το να κλιμακώνεται. Τότε ντύθηκα και βγήκα. 

Περπατούσα για πολλή ώρα βυθισμένος σε μιά αίσθηση ματαιότητας. Άρχισα να παρατηρώ τους ανθρώπους: Μια μητέρα έσπρωχνε το καροτσάκι με το μωρό της, ένα νεαρό ζευγάρι φιλιόταν καταμεσίς του δρόμου, μιά παρέα ετερόκλητων ατόμων γελούσε δυνατά. Μικροί κόσμοι αποκομμένοι μεταξύ τους μέσα στη μεγάλη πόλη. Το βλέμμα μου έπεσε σε κάποιους που βάδιζαν ανάμεσα στο πλήθος σαν υπνωτισμένοι. Το απλανές βλέμμα τους πρόδιδε την ήττα μετά από επίπονη μάχη με τη μοναξιά. Ξαφνικά ένιωσα συμπάθεια για τους "άδειους" ανθρώπους. Ήμουν και εγώ ένας από αυτούς... 

Σκοτείνιασε πιά όταν επέστρεψα στο κενό διαμέρισμα, με ένα παγωτό στο χέρι κι ένα μπουκάλι νερό. Ναι, ήμουν λιγότερο μόνος. Μπορεί να μην επικοινώνησα τη μοναξιά μου με κάποιους άλλους, αλλά χωρίς να το επιδιώξω έγινα κοινωνός της δικής τους. Διαπίστωσα ότι, θέλοντας και μη, όλοι οι άνθρωποι μοιραζόμαστε την ίδια μοίρα. Ερχόμαστε σε αυτή τη ζωή, κάνουμε σχέσεις και όνειρα, παθιαζόμαστε, αγαπούμε και μισούμε, αποφεύγοντας να αντιμετωπίσουμε το αυτονόητο: ότι ο μόνος και πιο πιστός σύντροφός μας είναι ο εαυτός μας. Και η γνωριμία με αυτόν περνάει αναπόφευκτα μέσα από τη μοναξιά…

----------


## JohnyK33

> Λένε πως η πιό αβάσταχτη μοναξιά είναι αυτή που νιώθεις όταν περιστοιχίζεσαι από ανθρώπους. Διαφωνώ. Εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια ζω μόνος. Μέσα σε διάστημα 5 μηνών οι γονείς μου έφυγαν από τη ζωή και η σχέση με την επί 20ετία σύντροφό μου διαλύθηκε. 
> 
> Προχτές, ξυπνώντας από έναν απογευματινό λήθαργο, ένιωσα αίφνης τη μοναξιά να με σφίγγει σαν φίδι. Με κυρίευσε η αίσθηση οτι είμαι αόρατος, οτι κανείς δε νοιάζεται αν υπάρχω, οτι βρίσκομαι κλεισμένος σε μιά γυάλινη σφαίρα και φωνάζω αλλά κανένας δε με ακούει. Για λίγο αφέθηκα στο συναίσθημα, παρατηρώντας το να κλιμακώνεται. Τότε ντύθηκα και βγήκα.


Πωωω,παρα πολυ δυσκολη φαση,ολα μαζι τα στραβα σε τοσο μικρο διαστημα,αυτο το συναισθημα οτι εισαι αορατος,οτι δεν σου δινουν καν σημασια,η σε χαιρετανε απο υποχρεωση γιατι απλα βρεθηκες μπροστα τους.Μερικες φορες,εχουμε την ταση να απομονωμαστε για να προστατεψουμε τον εαυτο μας απο πραγματα που δεν μπορουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε,αυτο ομως προκαλει την απολυτη μοναξια που επισης δεν παλευεται.

Ειμαι σε κοσμο αρκετο και απλα δεν εχω το mood,ουτε να μου μιλανε,ουτε να μιλαω,θελω απλα να μην ασχολειται κανεις μαζι μου,να κανω οτι εχω να κανω και να φευγω ετσι απλα στο τελος.

----------


## broken heart 1985

Νιώθω πολύ μόνη και εγώ και δεν περιστοιχίζομαι από ανθρώπους για να νιώθω αυτού του είδους τη μοναξιά. Είμαι κυριολεκτικά μόνη μου σε όλα τα επίπεδα και έχω μόνο τη μαμά μου...

----------


## proteus

Μοναχικοί του φόρουμ ενωθείτε!

Απευθύνομαι στους κατοίκους Αθήνας: Αντί να κλαίμε τη μοίρα μας, προτείνω να κάνουμε κάτι γι αυτό. Να κανονίσουμε μιά συνάντηση γνωριμίας. Η μάζωξή μας θα είναι σε φιλικό επίπεδο, αλλά τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται...

Αφήστε ένα μήνυμα εδώ αν συμφωνείτε και θα επανέλθω με ιδέες και προτάσεις για το πού και πότε.

----------


## Eagle guy

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι, αλλά είναι δύσκολο το κέντρο τώρα με την έξαρση της επιδημίας! Πάντως για κάπου κοντά σε μετρό είμαι μέσα

----------


## stefamw

Και για Θεσσαλονικη ας γινει κατι παρομοιο! Στειλτε ΡΜ ή ποσταρετε. Κριμα να υπαρχουμε ανθρωποι σαυτη την κατασταση, να μενουμε στην ιδια πολη ή καπου κοντα τελος παντων και να υποφερουμε με τη μοναξια. Το να μπορεσεις να μιλησεις με καποιον συμπασχοντα και να μοιραστεις εμπειριες μαζι του ειναι και αυτο μια μορφη θεραπειας, σε βοηθαει να βγαλεις αυτο το βαρος απο μεσα σου, γιατι αλλο το να μιλας σε ψυχολογο που ενδεχομενως δεν εχει ζησει ποτε κατι παρομοιο και απλα σου δινει συμβουλες συμφωνα με οτι σπουδασε, και αλλο να εχεις καποιον που ξερει πως ειναι να εισαι στο πετσι σου.

----------


## proteus

> Γιατί δε σ αρέσει ο εαυτός σου;





> Και για Θεσσαλονικη ας γινει κατι παρομοιο! Στειλτε ΡΜ ή ποσταρετε. Κριμα να υπαρχουμε ανθρωποι σαυτη την κατασταση, να μενουμε στην ιδια πολη ή καπου κοντα τελος παντων και να υποφερουμε με τη μοναξια. Το να μπορεσεις να μιλησεις με καποιον συμπασχοντα και να μοιραστεις εμπειριες μαζι του ειναι και αυτο μια μορφη θεραπειας, σε βοηθαει να βγαλεις αυτο το βαρος απο μεσα σου, γιατι αλλο το να μιλας σε ψυχολογο που ενδεχομενως δεν εχει ζησει ποτε κατι παρομοιο και απλα σου δινει συμβουλες συμφωνα με οτι σπουδασε, και αλλο να εχεις καποιον που ξερει πως ειναι να εισαι στο πετσι σου.


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Τι ωφελεί να συνομιλούμε απλά στο φόρουμ ενώ μπορούμε να πάρουμε τη ζωή μας στα χέρια μας. Ας κάνουμε κάτι για να πολεμήσουμε τη μοναξιά μας, πέρα από τη διαπίστωση ότι υπάρχει και μας πιέζει. Ας κάνουμε κάτι τώρα!

----------


## JohnyK33

Ειναι δυσκολο απο την αποψη οτι πρεπει να βολευει ταυτοχρονα οσους ενδιαφερονται,αλλα και με την πανδημια δεν ρισκαρεις τον συνωστισμο.

----------


## proteus

> Ειναι δυσκολο απο την αποψη οτι πρεπει να βολευει ταυτοχρονα οσους ενδιαφερονται,αλλα και με την πανδημια δεν ρισκαρεις τον συνωστισμο.


Βρίσκονται λύσεις για όλα. Θέληση να υπάρχει...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Λένε πως η πιό αβάσταχτη μοναξιά είναι αυτή που νιώθεις όταν περιστοιχίζεσαι από ανθρώπους. Διαφωνώ. Εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια ζω μόνος. Μέσα σε διάστημα 5 μηνών οι γονείς μου έφυγαν από τη ζωή και η σχέση με την επί 20ετία σύντροφό μου διαλύθηκε. 
> 
> Προχτές, ξυπνώντας από έναν απογευματινό λήθαργο, ένιωσα αίφνης τη μοναξιά να με σφίγγει σαν φίδι. Με κυρίευσε η αίσθηση οτι είμαι αόρατος, οτι κανείς δε νοιάζεται αν υπάρχω, οτι βρίσκομαι κλεισμένος σε μιά γυάλινη σφαίρα και φωνάζω αλλά κανένας δε με ακούει. Για λίγο αφέθηκα στο συναίσθημα, παρατηρώντας το να κλιμακώνεται. Τότε ντύθηκα και βγήκα. 
> 
> Περπατούσα για πολλή ώρα βυθισμένος σε μιά αίσθηση ματαιότητας. Άρχισα να παρατηρώ τους ανθρώπους: Μια μητέρα έσπρωχνε το καροτσάκι με το μωρό της, ένα νεαρό ζευγάρι φιλιόταν καταμεσίς του δρόμου, μιά παρέα ετερόκλητων ατόμων γελούσε δυνατά. Μικροί κόσμοι αποκομμένοι μεταξύ τους μέσα στη μεγάλη πόλη. Το βλέμμα μου έπεσε σε κάποιους που βάδιζαν ανάμεσα στο πλήθος σαν υπνωτισμένοι. Το απλανές βλέμμα τους πρόδιδε την ήττα μετά από επίπονη μάχη με τη μοναξιά. Ξαφνικά ένιωσα συμπάθεια για τους "άδειους" ανθρώπους. Ήμουν και εγώ ένας από αυτούς... 
> 
> Σκοτείνιασε πιά όταν επέστρεψα στο κενό διαμέρισμα, με ένα παγωτό στο χέρι κι ένα μπουκάλι νερό. Ναι, ήμουν λιγότερο μόνος. Μπορεί να μην επικοινώνησα τη μοναξιά μου με κάποιους άλλους, αλλά χωρίς να το επιδιώξω έγινα κοινωνός της δικής τους. Διαπίστωσα ότι, θέλοντας και μη, όλοι οι άνθρωποι μοιραζόμαστε την ίδια μοίρα. Ερχόμαστε σε αυτή τη ζωή, κάνουμε σχέσεις και όνειρα, παθιαζόμαστε, αγαπούμε και μισούμε, αποφεύγοντας να αντιμετωπίσουμε το αυτονόητο: ότι ο μόνος και πιο πιστός σύντροφός μας είναι ο εαυτός μας. Και η γνωριμία με αυτόν περνάει αναπόφευκτα μέσα από τη μοναξιά…


 πανεμορφο φιλε μου! σαν ποιημα ειναι! εχεις ταλεντο στην γραφη τελικα! Τα περιγραφεις τοσο αλιγορικα,τοσο μυθηστοριματικα που ειναι σν βγαλμενα απο το "λευκες νυχτες" του ντοστογιεφσκι. 
Ειναι πραγματικα αξιοπεριεργο ενας πνευματικος χαρακτηρας σαν εσενα να μην εχει φιλους! νομιζω οτι εαν εισουν πιο θαρραλεος, αν εκανες πι γνωστα τα εσωτερικα σου χαρακτηριστικα θα ειχες φιλους .Βεβαια αβυσσος η ψυχη μας! και δεν γνωριζω τον περετερω χαρακτηρα σου , διοτις η αποψη μου αγγιζει την παραπανω του οτι εμεις φερουμε μεγα ευθυνη του οτι ειμαστε μοναχικα ατομα οταν ειμαστε και το ιδιο με το αντιθετο οταν δλδ ειμαστε πολυ κοινωνικοι παλυ εμεις ευθηνομαστε! 
Αληθεια δεν ειμαι αυτος που θα βγαλει πορισμα του τι φταιει! αλλα νομιζω οτι μερικες φορες η μοναξια ειναι δρομος που τον βαδιζουμε εμεις ! ειναι ισως υποσυνειδιτη επυλογη αλλα δεν παυει να διαλεγουμε εμεις σαν ειμαστε στο σταυροδρομι! Επισης η φιλια δεν ειναι πραξη συναλαγης οπως λεγετε, νομιζω οτι ειναι κατις πιο αυθορμητο που εχει να κανει με την χημεια των χαρακτηρων πρωτιστος και μετα με την συγκιρια, δλδ με την χρονικη φαση που δυο ανθρωποι συναντιοντε!

----------


## proteus

> πανεμορφο φιλε μου! σαν ποιημα ειναι! εχεις ταλεντο στην γραφη τελικα! Τα περιγραφεις τοσο αλιγορικα,τοσο μυθηστοριματικα που ειναι σν βγαλμενα απο το "λευκες νυχτες" του ντοστογιεφσκι. 
> Ειναι πραγματικα αξιοπεριεργο ενας πνευματικος χαρακτηρας σαν εσενα να μην εχει φιλους! νομιζω οτι εαν εισουν πιο θαρραλεος, αν εκανες πι γνωστα τα εσωτερικα σου χαρακτηριστικα θα ειχες φιλους .Βεβαια αβυσσος η ψυχη μας! και δεν γνωριζω τον περετερω χαρακτηρα σου , διοτις η αποψη μου αγγιζει την παραπανω του οτι εμεις φερουμε μεγα ευθυνη του οτι ειμαστε μοναχικα ατομα οταν ειμαστε και το ιδιο με το αντιθετο οταν δλδ ειμαστε πολυ κοινωνικοι παλυ εμεις ευθηνομαστε! 
> Αληθεια δεν ειμαι αυτος που θα βγαλει πορισμα του τι φταιει! αλλα νομιζω οτι μερικες φορες η *μοναξια ειναι δρομος που τον βαδιζουμε εμεις* ! ειναι ισως υποσυνειδιτη επυλογη αλλα δεν παυει να διαλεγουμε εμεις σαν ειμαστε στο σταυροδρομι! Επισης η φιλια δεν ειναι πραξη συναλαγης οπως λεγετε, νομιζω οτι ειναι κατις πιο αυθορμητο που εχει να κανει με την χημεια των χαρακτηρων πρωτιστος και μετα με την συγκιρια, δλδ με την χρονικη φαση που δυο ανθρωποι συναντιοντε!


Σε ευχαριστώ.
Έχω φίλους καλούς, στους οποίους μπορώ να βασιστώ. Αλλά, όπως είπες, η μοναξιά είναι δρόμος που τον βαδίζει ο καθένας γυμνός από φίλους και από αγάπη. Είναι μάθημα ζωής, από εκείνα που πρέπει να "περάσεις" μόνος, χωρίς δεκανίκια. Είναι μια ιερή συνομιλία με τον εαυτό σου, αυτόν τον άγνωστο...

----------


## JohnyK33

Προσωπικα,δεν εχω αναγκη τις σημερινες φιλιες των σοσιαλ μιντια, δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι επιφανειακες φιλιες, που απλα θεωρεις καποιον ως φιλο επειδη τον ειδες δυο φορες σε μια κοινη παρεα και τον εκανες add στην λιστα των φιλων.Η μοναξια που βιωνω ειναι απο μικρος, απο σχολικα χρονια και χρονια σχολης κλπ, ενω ηθελα να ανοικω σε παρεες, να κανω πραγματα που εκαναν και αυτοι, δυστυχως επρεπε να κυνηγαω απο πισω και ποτε δεν ημουν δεδομενος μεσα σε αυτες, οποτε η μοναξια ,η chronic loneliness αλλιως ηρθε αναποφευκτα καθως θεωρησα πως εγω ειμαι προβλημα, εγω δεν κανω κατι σωστα και δεν ειμαι αποδεκτος σε διαφορες φιλιες,παρεες, χωρις ομως να μπορω να εντοπισω ακριβως την αιτια,αν ηταν λογω κλειστου χαρακτηρα,λογω low profile attitude...που ξεμενα μονος μου. :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## user

πολύς κόσμος σε αυτή την κατάσταση. 
βρες μέρη όπου οι ανθρώποι να έχουν κοινές αναφορές με εσένα. 
ανέτρεξε σε παλιές φιλιες για ανατροφοδότηση.
συνέχισε τη ζωή σου αφήνοντάς το στη μοίρα. 
πάντως εγώ τείνω προς το να ζητήσεις βοήθεια. εξωτερίκευσε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## mirotas

Κι εγώ δεν έχω φίλους, ούτε έναν να μιλήσω.

Δεν είσαι η μόνη, σκέψου που καταντήσαμε!

----------


## giorgos panou

μην ειναι κατα βαθος ξεκαθαρη επυλογη η μοναξια? και απλα για κοινωνικους λογους προσπαθουμε να την δικαιολογουμε? 
Ο ανθρωπος εχωντας ξεχωρησει απο τη φυση ,εχωντας φτασει σε σημειο να μπορει να δαμαζει την γενετικη του κληρονομια! να πηγαινει κοντρα στα ζωοδοι ενστικτα του, η στα κοινωνικα του στανταρ! ειναι αλλη μια υποσυνειδθτη επανασταση του ανθρωπου να αποδηξει οτι μπορει να παει κοντρα στν δυση του, να αποδηξει οτι δεν ειναι ζωο! Βεβαια δεν ειναι αυτος ο σημαντικος λογος της μοναξιας ,ο λογος οπου ωθει τους ανθρωπος να πΡωτειμουν την μοναξια τους παρα την κοινωνικοτητα τους.
Η μοναξια ειναι συμπτομα της καταθλιψης αλλα και μπορει ναμην ειναι τυποτα!! μπορει να μην υπαρχουν γυρο ανθρωποι ανταξιοι για παρεα!

----------


## user

ο άνθρωπος είναι απο τη φύση του κοινωνικό ον. ο Αριστοτέλης έλεγε "ο άνθρωπος που είναι μόνος του, ή ζώο είνα, ή θεός". κάπως έτσι. εγώ δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να αντέχει την απόλυτη μοναξιά. αυτά είναι σαχλά. και ανώριμα θα έλεγα. κατα τη γνώμη μου έχουν και μια δόση ενοχικότητας η όλη απολυτότητα. 

μια ακόμη παρατήρηση: η μοναξιά δεν είναι σύμπτωμα της κατάθλιψης, είναι μια ψυχοκοινωνική συνθήκη. η τάση προς απομόνωση είναι το σύμπτωμα της κατάθλιψης. είναι κάτι εσωτερικό. 

και άλλη μια και τέλος. -με όλο το θάρρος. ένα είδος μοναξιάς είναι κι αυτό. το να μην έχεις ανθρώπους να ταυτιστείς μέσα σε μια κοινωνική ομάδα. έχει ακόμη και η μοναξιά υποκατηγορίες;

----------


## giorgos panou

τα παντα θελουν ενα μετρο, το μετρο , ο μετριος ανθρωπος για τον Αριστοτελη κι για ολους τους αρχαιους ηταν αρετη σε αντιθεση με τους συγχρονους ελληνες, οπου θελουμε να ζουμε με την νεοδυτικη ηθικη της υπερβασης και της υπερβολης σε ολα! ο μετριος εχει γινει υβρης πλεον, ενω ειναι το σωστο διοτις ο μετριος αναζητα την αρμονια στην ζωη οπου συμβαδιζει με την φυση! η αρμονια ειναι το απολυτο ενδιαμεσο αναμεσα στην δραση και στην αντιδραση! ειναι εκει οπου η ζυγαρια ισοζυγη! 
Ετσι και στην ζωη λοιπον, δεν υπαρχει τονα ειναι καποιος συνεχως με κοσμο γυρο του σωστο η λαθος! 
Επισης οι ανθρωποι ευτηχως δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι μερικοι αρεσκοντεστην συνεχη παρεα, δεν μπορουν να ζουν χωρις ανθρωπους γυρο τους! φρικαρουν μονοι τους, οπως η μανουλα μου απο μικρος θυμαμαι το σπιτι μας ηταν γεματο κοσμο! μπορει να ακουγετε χαρουμενο αλλα δεν ηταν, διοτις σαν νος ηθελα οταν ξυπνω να παω τουαλετα πριν παω σχολειο ,να ντυθω! να φαω στην κουζινα, παντα ομως θα ηταν καποια γειτονισα, καποια θεια μου ! ισως αυτο ειναι που με εκανε "σημερα" μοναχικο? διοτις σαν ειμουν νεος ,εφηβος και μετα το στρατο ειμουν και εγω σαν την μαναμου, ειχα ολο φιλους, περπαταγα στο δρομο και ολο χερεταγα τον κοσμο! λες και ειμουν πολιτικος! επιανα κουβεντα ακομα και με παπουδες! δεν ξερω τι συναιβει κι αλλαξα ετσι αποτομα! και αλλαξα πλεον, και ξερετε το παρελθον μου φερνει προβληματα διοτις εχω ξανα μετακομισει στην ιδια γειτονια αρα πρεπει να ξανα χαιρετω τους ιδιους! χαχα. Ισως αντιδρω μεσα απο την καταθλιψη στο οτι λογο της μανας μου το εχω αποθιμενω! δεν ξερω, ακομα και στην ψυχαναυση αυτο δεν το ξεκαθαρισαμε. 
Το θεμα ειναι πως η μοναχικοτητα δεν ειναι κακο, δεν ειναι αρρωστια εαν βεβαια δεν ειναι αντικοινωνικοτητα, δλδ να μην γουσταρεις ανθρωπους! αυτο ειναι κακο!

----------


## mirotas

Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να βρισκόμασταν συνεχώς μόνο με ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν. Εγώ το λέω «αυτούς που δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να τους μιλήσεις, συνεννοείστε με τα μάτια».

----------


## JohnyK33

> μην ειναι κατα βαθος ξεκαθαρη επυλογη η μοναξια? και απλα για κοινωνικους λογους προσπαθουμε να την δικαιολογουμε?


Σε καποια ατομα,που μπορει να εχουν συμπτωματα ανασφαλειας, φοβου εκφρασης γνωμης απεναντι στους αλλους η οτι θα τους σχολιασουν με αρνητικο τροπο, ειναι μια ανακουφιστικη επιλογη να απομονωθουν για ενα διαστημα και να κλειστουν στη μοναξια τους, το προβλημα ξεκιναει οταν αυτη η μοναξια αρχιζει να γινεται μονιμη επιλογη.Κλασσικη περιπτωση, παιρνεις το καλοκαιρι αδεια απο την δουλεια, οι περισσοτεροι που ξερεις και γνωριζεις, εχουν κανονισει με παρεες, με φιλους,με συντροφους τις διακοπες τους σε καποιο μερος, εσυ, μονος, περνας 10 μερες πχ,στην απολυτη μοναξια,χωρις επιλογες για πουθενα και οσους προτεινεις κατι, αρνουνται ευγενικα η λενε πως εχουν κλεισει και δεν θα μπορεσουν,αυτοματως,εισαι μονος σου, χωρις να το εχεις απαραιτητα επιλεξει, απλα δεν μπορεις να απαντησεις στον εαυτο σου, το γιατι συνεβη αυτο ετσι.

Eχω περασει 2 ολοκληρες εβδομαδες ελευθερου χρονου, χωρις να κανω τιποτε το ουσιαστικο, μονο δωματιο, take away, βολτα μονος σε κανενα παρκο η παραλια, βολτα με το ποδηλατο και αυτο, τιποτε αλλο.Κανεις δεν με αναζητησε, κανεις δεν με πηρε ενα τηλ,η εστω ενα μνμ να μου προτεινει οτιδηποτε.Ειναι δυσκολο το κομματι να σε κανουν να νιωθεις οτι για τους αλλους εισαι απλα ασημαντος η αδιαφορος, σε κανει ολο αυτο να νιωθεις καποιες ενοχες πως δεν κανεις απο την πλευρα σου κατι σωστα.

Και μεσα σε αυτο το διαστημα ειχα να αντιμετωπισω, τις μεταπτωσεις της διαθεσης, δηλαδη, εκει που επαιρνα τα πανω μου και ελεγα, θα κανω γυμναστικη, θα βρω 3-4 ταινιες που μου αρεσουν να δω, θα παιξω 2 games στο pc μου, θα παιξω ηλεκτρικη κιθαρα, ξαφνικα, μετα απο 2 μερες ας πουμε, εχανα για ολα αυτα παντελως το ενδιαφερον, τα παρατουσα, ακουγα καταθλιπτικη μουσικη, το εριχνα στο υπερβολικο φαγητο, επαιρνα κιλα, εκνευριζομουν με τον εαυτο μου και αλλα διαφορα.

----------


## user

χμ.. όντως, το μέτρο είναι χρήσιμο εργαλείο και η ισορροπία είναι απαραίτητη για τη ψυχική μας υγεία. το σωστό και το λάθος είναι άλλο θέμα και σχετίζεται με πολλές παραμέτρους. συμφωνώ. τώρα αναφορικά με την μοναχικότητα, επίσης, μη σου κάνει εντύπωση, όσο μεγαλώνουν οι ανθρώποι τείνουν στην εσωστρέφια και την ενδοσκόπιση κλπ. οπότε δεν το βρίσκω κακό. η μοναχικότητα κάνει καλό. η αντικοινωνικότητα είναι η συμπεριφορά ενάντια στην κοινωνία, πχ αντικοινωνική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας, είναι οι περιπτώσεις διαταραχών όπου το άτομο έχει συγκεκριμένες μανιέρες συμπεριφοράς. μάλλον εννοείς να είναι κάποιος μη-κοινωνικός, αυτό ναι, σε ακραίο βαθμό είναι πρόβλημα!


μακάρι να υπήρχαν περισσότεροι ανθρώποι που καταλαβαίνουν. θα έλεγα εγώ.

----------


## giorgos panou

οταν αναζηταμε παρεα, φιλους και δεν το καταφερνουμε , δεν βρησκουμε αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι οι αλλοι ειναι κομπλεξικοι, η οτι δεν μας θελουν λογο του οτι εχουν καποιο προβλημα μαζι μας, Η οτι ειναι αντικοινονικοι! Δυστυχως ο κανωνας της στατιστικης και εδω επεμβαινει και μας λεει οτι μαλν εμεις ειμαστε το προβλημα και οχι οι ολλοι! δεν γινετε δλδ να ειναι μια παρεα 10 -15 ατομων μαζι και να μην θελεις κανεις εμας και ταυτοχρωνα να εχουν αυτοι καποιο προβλημα, μαλον εμεις κανουμε κατις λαθος που τους απομακρινουμε! 
Μερικες φορες απο λαθος σκεψεις αποφευγουμαι να δουμε την δικη μας συμπεριφορα, επισης νοιζουμε οτι οι φιλοι υπαρχουν για να μας προσφερουν κατις ,για να παρουμε κατις απο αυτους! Δεν ειναι ετσι ομως, και αυτοι εχουν ψυχη και αυτοι σκεφτοντε οπως εμεις! 
Το σωστο ειναι να προσφερεις συναισθηματα στους φιλους σου χωρις να περιμενεις ανταποδωση , βεβαια πρεπει να εχεις και το νουσου μην φτασεις να σε εκμεταλευτουν!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Κι εγώ δηλώνω κάτοικος επαρχίας και μόνη. Η δική μου εμπειρία είναι πως εδώ και χρόνια είμαι μόνη σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Έχω έναν αδερφό κοντά ηλικιακά που ταυτιζόμαστε σε μεγάλο βαθμό και περνάμε χρόνο. Τόσα χρόνια τα έβαζα με τον εαυτό μου, "κυνηγούσα" άτομα που δεν μου ταίριαζαν, καταλάβαινα πως κάποιες καταστάσεις με υποβάθμιζαν, κοινώς έκανα την ηλίθια. Μια η καραντίνα την άνοιξη, μια κάτι κρίσεις κατάλαβα πως τόσα χρόνια ήθελα να είμαι κάτι που δεν είναι ο εαυτός μου. Δεν είχα το θάρρος να στηρίξω τις επιλογές μου και να αναδείξω την προσωπικότητά μου, αλλοιωνόμουν όχι για να αρέσω σε άτομα, αλλά για να νιώσω πως είμαι σαν τους άλλους. Αλλά δεν είμαι έτσι. Πχ. εγώ δεν θα έλεγα σε ένα άτομο θα τα πούμε στο τάδε μέρος σε μια ώρα και δεν θα πήγαινα, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα τους άλλους για προσωπικά οφέλη, δεν θα πουλούσα παραμύθι για να καλύψω το εγώ μου και άλλα τόσα. Ήθελα δηλαδή να μοιάσω σε άτομα που δεν ήμουν εγώ, ήθελα να με αλλάξω, γιατί από μικρά μας τρώνε το μυαλό σαν κοινωνία με διάφορα. Πια νιώθω καλά με το τι είμαι σαν άνθρωπος, ζητώ από τον εαυτό μου συγχώρεση που έζησα τόσα χρόνια με το να θέλω να είμαι αλλιώς, αλλά δεν βλέπω μέλλον. Έχω κουραστεί και απογοητευτεί λίγο με τα άτομα. Είμαι άτομο που μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με άλλους σε μια κουβέντα, αν και εσωστρεφής, εγώ θέλω απλά ειλικρίνεια και ουσία. Υπομονή για όλους μας. Σημασία έχει να είμαστε καλά με τους εαυτούς μας πρώτα.

----------


## giorgos panou

ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μπορεσει καποιος να εξηγησει την μοναξια, προσωπικα επειδη εω υπαρξει στο πρελθον υπερβολικα κοινωνικ ατομο αλλα τελευταια ειμαι υπερβολικα το αντιθετο ,ξερω οτι εινι δικη μου αποφαη οτι εγω το επιδιωξα αυτο, δεν ετυε δλδ.Απο την αλλη βεβαια θα παιζουν ρολλο λογικα και οι συνθηκες, δλδ δεν ειναι το ιδιο ευκολο να εχεις φιλους αν μεγαλωνεις σε μια πολη ,οπου μεσα στα στενα και στις πλατειες ηαν γεματες με παιδακια οπως εμενα δλδ και αλλιως λογικα αν ζουσα σε καποιο χωριο οπου θα ειμουν πολυ απομονομενος. Κατι παρομοιο εχω παρατηρσει κι με το ταξικο επιπεδο, δλδ εαν καποιος μεγαλωσει και ταυτοχρωνος η οικογενεια του αλλαξει υπερβολικα οικονομικη κατασταση γινουν αρκετα πλουσιοι δλδ ειναι συνηθες τα παιδια να εχουν μεγαλο πρβλημα στο να κανουν φιλους, ειτε λογο του οτι η περιοχη οπου μετακομιζουν ειναι πιο ερημικη κι αποξενομενοι μεταξυ τους οι κατικοι, ειτε επειδη τα παιδια αλλαζουν σχολειο αλλαζουν περιβαλον και δυσκολευοντε να προσαρμοστουν, τελος μεγα προβλημα ειναι η μητερα οπου τρομαζει τα παιδια με τα λογια της , με το να τους υπενθυμιζει συνεχως να προσεχουν τους φιλους τους διοτι θα προσπαθουν να τους εκμεταλευτουν λογο των χρηματων τουςμ ιτε ακομα πιο τρελα να προσεχουν για απαγωες! Δυστυχως ειχα παιδικους φιλους οπου ηταν μια χαρα παιδια γματα χαμογελο και χαβαλε, και σαν εγινε αυτο σαν αλλαξαν δλδ ταξικη συνηδειση δυστυχως αλλαξαν και χαρακτηρα και αντι για να ειναι πιο χαρουμενα αφου εχουν τα παντα, εχουν πιινα στο σαλονι εχουν οτι θελουν αντα αυτου ο ενας απο τους φιλους μου επαθε κατις σαν παραληση στο προσωπο του απο την στεναχωρια του, το μισο του προσωπο ειναι σαν παραλιτο, ειναι ολη μερα μεσα στα νευρα, εχει σταματησει να χαμογελα κι τελικα αναροτιεμαι πως γινεται ,αντι να ειναι πιο χαρουμενος να ειναι ετσι τοσο χαλια τοσο μονος?? , το καταλαβα οταν εμαθα οτι η μανα του του ελεγε ολες αυτες τις βλακειες κι γενικα η ωη του εχει γινει ενα μαρτιριο εχει γινει ηλιαρης και γεματος φθονο! αντι να τον ζηλευουν ο κοσμος, ζηλευει αυτος τον κοσμο και με κακια! ,τοσο που δεν μπορεσα πλεον να ειμαι φιλος του, διοτις ολη αυτη η πολυτελης ζωη οπου εκανε και αναγκαστικα εκανα κι εγω οταν ειμουν μαζι του ενιωθα οτι ηταν γεματη υποκρισια και οτι συνεχως κουτσομπολευε τους παλιους μας φιλους ,δεν αντεξα !

----------


## End_of_an_era

Εγώ πάντως ησύχασα από όταν μου έδωσαν περιθώριο και αποκόπηκα από διάφορα που δεν με εξέφραζαν. Προσωπικά δεν είμαι το άτομο που θα πάει σε κλαμπ και για χρόνια κάθε σαββατόβραδο έλεγα να δες αυτοί διασκεδάζουν και μπλα μπλα. Χαζομάρες. Μπορεί να είσαι σε κόσμο με πολλά άτομα και να νιώθεις μονος, μου έχει συμβεί. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και πολλοί λόγοι που μπορεί να νιώθεις πως δεν ταιριάζεις, είτε η αλλαγή των συνθηκών που ανέφερες είτε η διαφορετική οπτική. Πχ. έχω περάσει διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά στην ενήλικη ζωή μου και όταν το ανέφερα σε κάποια άτομα ή δεν νοιάζονταν να ακούσουν τι πραγματικά έλεγα ή το περνούσαν στο ντούκου. Απλά πριν συνειδητοποιήσω κάποια πράγματα αυτό το καλοκαίρι έδινα μια ελπίδα για το μέλλον, όχι στον τομέα της μοναξιάς, μιας και αναγνωρίζω πως είμαι μόνη κατά μία έννοια, αλλά δεν νιώθω τόσο μόνη, έχω δικά μου θέματα να λύσω, αλλά νιώθω ένα κενό, μια παύση και σίγουρα δεν σχεδιάζω ούτε το εγγύς μέλλον ούτε βλέπω κάτι σε αυτό.

----------


## Elena_38

Aggelikiangy τι ηλικία εχεις?
Όταν εννοείς είσαι μόνη σου?
Δεν έχεις κάποιον σύντροφό εδώ κ καιρό?

----------


## End_of_an_era

> Aggelikiangy τι ηλικία εχεις?
> Όταν εννοείς είσαι μόνη σου?
> Δεν έχεις κάποιον σύντροφό εδώ κ καιρό?


Θεωρώ πως είναι άδικο να πω πως είναι εντελώς μόνη, γιατί έχω τον αδερφό μου που είμαι κοντά σε ηλικία και τα βρίσκουμε, αλλά συνειδητά επέλεξα τους τελευταίους μήνες να κρατήσω αποστάσεις και ουσιαστικά να είναι μόνη. Δηλαδή πέραν από τους γονείς μου, τον αδερφό μου, δεν ασχολείται κανένας άλλος αν υπάρχω. Από τότε που έκανα βήμα πίσω από τα social και από πράγματα που γίνονταν με άλλους χωρίς να είμαι εγώ, ησύχασα αρκετά, αν και άνοιξαν τα μάτια μου και προέκυψαν άλλα. Είμαι 25.

----------


## Elena_38

ΑggelikiAngy Το ότι έχεις την οικογένεια σου είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.
Καλά έκανες κ έχεις απομακρυνθεί από ανθρώπους που θεωρείς πως δεν είναι φίλοι σου η που δεν νοιάζονται αν υπάρχεις.
Η ζωή όπως βλέπεις δεν είναι ρόδινη.
Το ότι δεν έχεις σωστούς φίλους δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν θα βρεθούν άνθρωποι άλλοι που θα νοιαστουν για σένα.
Σε όλους έχει συμβεί.
Δεν είναι όλοι φίλοι μας.
Ούτε όλοι μας αγαπούν.
Μην απομονωνεσαι τελείως.
Είσαι μικρή ακόμα...

----------


## End_of_an_era

@Elena_38 Θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για τον χρόνο που αφίερωσες.
Μόνο εμένα έχω, δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ρόδινα όλα με την οικογένειά μου, ίσα ίσα αρκετά από τα θέματά μου έχουν ρίζες από την παιδική ηλικία και εξής, μπορώ να συγχωρώ για να προχωρήσω, δεν ξεχνώ. Με τον αδερφό μου έχω καλές σχέσεις με ειλικρίνεια.
Επίσης, σχετικό και το ζήτημα της ηλικίας. Είμαι 25 και πάνω κάτω έχω δει κάποιες συμπεριφορές που οδήγησαν στην απογοήτευσή μου. Είμαι ακριβοδίκαιη, αν έφταιγα κάπου θα το αναγνώριζα. Γνωρίζω πως το γεγονός ότι πια μένω σε αυτή τη περιοχή που μένω και η έλλειψη αυτοεκτίμησης και αυτοπεποίθησης οδήγησαν σε λάθος συναναστροφές, αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός πως φταίνε και οι άλλοι. Δεν ζητάω χάρες ή φέρνω τους άλλους σε δύσκολη θέση, θέλω ειλικρίνεια και να μην γίνονται παιχνίδια μυαλού ή εκμετάλλευση. Βέβαια η απογοήτευση σε μια φάση έριξε τον πήχη πολύ χαμηλά. 
Είμαι σίγουρη πως υπάρχουν εξαιρετικά άτομα στον κόσμο, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως θα γνωρίσω κάτι σαν αυτό που εκτιμώ εγώ. Δεν μηδενίζω τους ανθρώπους που είχα συναναστροφή, δεν είναι και πολλοί, απλά θεωρώ δικά τους προβλήματα που δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει τους έχουν οδηγήσει σε κάποιες συμπεριφορές. Απογοητεύομαι μετά από λίγο, μου συμβαίνει πάντα. Πλέον δεν μπορώ κάποια πράγματα, δεν μπορώ να συμβιβαστώ πάλι και να γυρίζω με την αίσθηση πως πάλι έκανα την ηλίθια για να αποδείξω σε μένα κάτι και μένει το κενό. Απελευθερώθηκα κατά πολύ όταν ομολόγησα στον εαυτό μου αυτές τις αλήθειες φέτος.

----------


## andreas86

> Παιδιά είμαι φουλ εσωστρεφής δεν έχω φίλους και όπως την κόβω την κατάσταση ούτε προκειτε να βρω.. 
> Δεν παλεύετε αυτή η μοναξιά...
> Καποιος άλλος σε αυτήν την κατάσταση??


Καλησπέρα κοπελιά!! Και εγώ στην ίδια κατάσταση βρίσκομαι η μάλλον καλύτερα στην κατάσταση μοναξιάς όσο αφορά την συντροφικότητα!!

----------


## user

με τον αδερφό σου που κάνετε παρέα είναι καλό απο μια μεριά. απο την άλλη δεν είναι φίλος. όλοι λίγο-πολύ τις ίδιες δυσκολίες έχουμε. μεγαλώνοντας δηλαδή. 
δεν είσαι σαν τους άλλους και δεν θα γίνεις ποτέ, ούτε αυτοί σαν κι εσένα. το οτι δεν σε έπαιρναν στα σοβαρά είναι κάτι που πρέπει να αναρρωτηθείς για τις επιλογές σου στο μέλλον. 
θέλει αρετή και τόλμη.. η συγχώρεση!! καλλιέργησε τη σχέση σου με τον εαυτό σου, το 'χεις πιάσει το νόημα. 

και γενικότερα, το να μαθαίνεις απο τα λάθη σου είναι κι αυτό κάτι.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Νομίζω πως το ότι ταιριάζω με τον αδερφό μου έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός πως έχουμε ίδια ανατροφή, βιώματα και ηλικία. Για παράδειγμα, εγώ παρακολουθώ ανά περιόδους μπάσκετ (παλαιότερα περισσότερο) και θα προτιμούσα να πάω να δω έναν αγώνα μπάσκετ στο γήπεδο από ένα κλαμπ, πέρυσι άκουσα το ηλίθιο πως πάω να δω μην μου αρέσει κανένας. Δηλαδή με τον αδερφό μου μπορώ να συζητήσω για ό,τι θέμα με προβληματίσει, για το μπάσκετ, τα αθλήματα, την πολιτική ή ό,τι άλλο μου έρθει στο μυαλό, υπάρχει μόνο ειλικρίνεια, ευθύτητα και αγάπη. Είχα χάσει μια ποσότητα μαλλιού, είχα δερματικά και ο τρίτος "Χ" (άτομα της οικογένειάς μου) που θα το ανέφερα στη συζήτηση δεν έδειχνε υπευθυνότητα για την πληροφορία που άκουγε, συνήθως κατέληγε στο να πουν κάτι απλά για να το κάνουν. Αν όμως άκουγα τέτοια θέματα από άλλους, θα προβληματιζόμουν εκείνη τη στιγμή. Δεν αποζητούσα βοήθεια, απλά δεν είμαι ο άνθρωπος που θέλει να συζητάει μόνο για ερωτικές κατακτήσεις ή εμφανισιακά θέματα. Είμαι ακριβοδίκαιη, δύο άτομα δεν ήταν κακά, ίσα ίσα καλές κοπέλες, απλώς είμαστε σε άλλη φάση ζωής μάλλον. Δεν είναι πως δεν με έπαιρναν στα σοβαρά, θεωρώ πως αρκετοί νέοι είναι στο φλού, ίσως έτσι έχουν μάθει επειδή κάποιοι τα ανέχονται, δεν τους αναγάγει αυτό σε κακούς όλους. Απλά έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να μην τα επιτρέπω αυτά πλέον. Δεν με νοιάζει και το παρελθόν πια. Μακάρι να είχα ένα σημάδι για το παρόν.
Επίσης, όσοι νιώθετε μοναξιά και αν μπορείτε οικονομικά και ψυχολογικά, σκεφτείτε να υιοθετήσετε ένα ζωάκι, κάνει διαφορά.

----------


## Marilou

Αυτή την σχέση που έχεις με τον αδελφό σου να την κρατήσεις σαν το πιο πολύτιμο πράγμα στον κόσμο .
Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που την έχεις και μπορώ να σε καταλάβω απόλυτα ...

Έχοντας δύο αδέλφια μεγαλύτερα από εμένα καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το δέσιμο που έχεις ..
Πόσες φορές μοιραστικα πράγματα μαζί τους που δεν μπορούσα να τα πω πουθενά αλλού και ας ήταν αγόρια ..

Όσο για το ζωάκι το ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα ...
Όχι ότι μου κάλυψε το κενό που νιώθω αλλά μόνο και μόνο που υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι με κάνει να νιώθω τόσο όμορφα !!!

----------


## End_of_an_era

@Marilou Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Το κακό είναι πως με εκείνα και τα άλλα επηρεάζεται και ο αδερφός μου, αν και είναι άλλος χαρακτήρας. Θεωρώ πως τα κοινά μας βιώματα μας έχουν φέρει και τους δύο σε κάποιες καταστάσεις, απλώς εμένα η ψυχική μου υγεία κλωνίστηκε περισσότερο μάλλον.
Σίγουρα το ζωάκι δεν φέρνει γιατρειά, αλλά είναι μια ρουτίνα, δίνεις αγάπη, παίρνεις αγάπη, κάνει μεγάλο διάφορα. Εμένα οι γάτες με έχουν βοηθήσει πολλές. Πρόσφατα βρήκαμε και ένα μικρούλι που μάλλον τον εγκατέλειψαν από κάποιο σπίτι. Δίνουν θετική ενέργεια.

----------


## Marilou

> @Marilou Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Το κακό είναι πως με εκείνα και τα άλλα επηρεάζεται και ο αδερφός μου, αν και είναι άλλος χαρακτήρας. Θεωρώ πως τα κοινά μας βιώματα μας έχουν φέρει και τους δύο σε κάποιες καταστάσεις, απλώς εμένα η ψυχική μου υγεία κλωνίστηκε περισσότερο μάλλον.
> Σίγουρα το ζωάκι δεν φέρνει γιατρειά, αλλά είναι μια ρουτίνα, δίνεις αγάπη, παίρνεις αγάπη, κάνει μεγάλο διάφορα. Εμένα οι γάτες με έχουν βοηθήσει πολλές. Πρόσφατα βρήκαμε και ένα μικρούλι που μάλλον τον εγκατέλειψαν από κάποιο σπίτι. Δίνουν θετική ενέργεια.


Είναι πολύ λογικό να επηρεάζεται ο αδελφός σου από όλο αυτό.
Σκέψου και εσύ αν ο ίδιος είχε κάποιο θέμα δεν θα επηρέαζε την δική σου ψυχολογία ?
Για εμένα αυτό είναι αδελφική αγάπη και δεν συγκρίνεται με καμία άλλη ...
Ειναι ο άνθρωπος που δεν έχει λόγο να σε ζηλέψει, να σε καθοδηγήσει λάθος και πολλά άλλα..
Βέβαια δεν συμβαίνει σε όλα τα αδέλφια και σε αυτό μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης φέρουν και οι γονείς...

Εμείς έχουμε πάρει σκυλάκι!
Έχουν μια καθημερινή ρουτίνα η οποία είναι λιγάκι απαιτητική αλλά δεν την αλλάζω με τίποτα μπροστά σε αυτό που μου προσφέρει η φατσούλα του!!!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ακριβώς όπως το είπες, δεν έχει λόγο ο αδερφός να σε ζηλέψει ή να σε υποτιμήσει άνευ λόγου. Ειλικρίνεια.
Κι εμείς εδώ φροντίζουμε στο σπίτι γατάκια και μαζεύτηκε στην πρώτη καραντίνα μια σκυλίτσα γέρικη που μάλλον την εγκατέλειψαν. Δίνουν αγάπη. Αν δεν είχαμε τα ζωάκια δεν θα είχα να γεμίσω με κάτι την καρδιά μου

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ακριβώς όπως το είπες, δεν έχει λόγο ο αδερφός να σε ζηλέψει ή να σε υποτιμήσει άνευ λόγου. Ειλικρίνεια.
> Κι εμείς εδώ φροντίζουμε στο σπίτι γατάκια και μαζεύτηκε στην πρώτη καραντίνα μια σκυλίτσα γέρικη που μάλλον την εγκατέλειψαν. Δίνουν αγάπη. Αν δεν είχαμε τα ζωάκια δεν θα είχα να γεμίσω με κάτι την καρδιά μου


 Ποσο σε ζηλευω που εχεις καλες σχεσεις με τον αδελφο σου, ειναικατις που μου εχει τοσο πολυ λυψει στην νεοτηταμου ειδικα.Βλεπεις η δικη μου αδελφη παρα το οτι ειναι πιο μεγαλη απο εμενα δεν μου φερθηκαι πωτες με στοργη,ποτε δεν ασχοληθηκαι μαζι μου οπως κανουν τα μεγαλυτερα αδελφια παντα τσακονομασταν και σαν μεγαλυτερη και κοπελα θα επρεπε αυτη να κανει το πρωτο βημα να τα βρουμε κι οχι εγω.Παρο λα αυτα ομως και παλυ με εδιοχνε απο κοντα της.
Δεν θα ξεχασα σαν ειμουν γυρο στα 7-8 μου ειχαν ερθει να κατσουν σπιτι μας 2 φιλες της, σαν ελειψε για λιγο η αδελφη μου , πηγα στο δωματιο που ηταν οι φιλες της, αυτες με ηθελαν,ασχολιοντουσταν μαζι μου ,διοτις ειμουν χαζοχαρουμενος μικρος κι προσφεραγελιο, σαν ηλθε πανω η αδελφη μου,εβαλε της φωνες ! με τραβηξε απο το τσουλουφι και με πεταξε εξω απο το δωματιο της και εκλεισαι την πορτα! Οι φιλες της της εβαλαν χερι, της ελεγαν οτι ειναι αραλογα αυτα που κανει και οτι ειμουν ακακο παιδι, δεν ενοχλουσα, σαν κρυφακουσα την κουβεντα εβαλα τα κλαματα για να με ξανα παρουν στο δωματιο μεσα, ετσι αναγκαστηκαι η αδελφη μου να ανοιξει την πορτα. Ε για αυτο το συμβαν σχεδον μετα κι απο 4-5 χρονια σαν αρχησα να φερνω σπιτι,στο δωματιο μου καμια κοπελιτσα η καμια παρεα μεκαποια κοπελιτσα που γουσταρα, ξαφνου ανοιγαι την πορτα χωριςνατην καλεσουμε και μας εσπαγε τα νευρα, επιτηδες και ως αντιποινα για αυτο που ειχε γινει πριν 5 χρονια! Με μισουσαι η αδελφη μου, και μου εκανε πολυ κακο στην ψυχοσυνθεση μου, λογο του οτι ηταν μεγαλυτερη μου τα χρονια οπου επλαθα τον χαρακτηρα μου,τον ψυχικο μου κοσμο αυτη μου εκανε πολυ κακο με αποτελλεσμα να τα πληρωνω σημερα, συμφωνα με την ψυχαναλυση που εκανα επεξε μεγαλο ρολο αυτη της η εχθρα, ηταν και ψυχαναγκαστικη ειδικα με την καθαριοτητα και την ταξη στα πραγματα ,αντιθετη δλδ απο εμενα ,αρα οπως φανταζεστε οπωτες εμπαινα σπιτι μου δεν με χερεταγαι, μου εβαζαι τις φωνες, και βρισιες διοτις ειχα λερωσει τις σκαλες, η τις ζαρντινιερες στην ειδωδο, μετα μου την ελεγε επειδη δεν μαζευα αμεσως το σακακι μου π.χ. Ολα αυτα δυστυχως επιρεασαν την ψυχοσυνθεση μου αρνιτηκα συν βεβαια την απουσια γωνιων ωστε να βαλουν μια ισοροποια, ωστε να με σωσουν, οι γωνεις μας δυστυχως ηταν ανυπαρκτοι!! η ατακα τους οταν τους ζητουσα να επεμβουν ηταν "μην μας σκοτιζεις μικρε, βρειτε τα μονοι σας" ακομα και η διαρυθμιση του σπιτιου με τους οροφους και το υπνοδωματιο των γωνιων μου τοσο μακρια κατα βαθος νομιζω οτι το εκαναν επιτηδες για να μην τους ενοχλουμε.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Παίζει ρόλο και η εποχή που γεννήθηκε ο καθένας, βέβαια τα κακώς κείμενα υπάρχουν σε όλους τους καιρούς, απλά πολλά νέα παιδιά είναι καλά και με ενσυναίσθηση. Κι εγώ εκνευρίζομαι με τον αδερφό μου ή αυτός μπορεί να μην με ακούει κάποιες φορές, αλλά σίγουρα όχι σε βαθμό που να πω πως δεν υπάρχει. Πάντως όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν από την παιδική ηλικία και μετά είναι καθοριστικά για την μετέπειτα ψυχική κατάσταση. Σε συμπονώ. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. Δεν θέλω να σκέφτεσαι τώρα αχ τυχερή αυτή έχει μια ωραία κατάσταση που εγώ δεν βίωσα. Έκανα κι εγώ αυτό το κακό και έπεφτα ψυχολογικά και ένιωθα μετά κενή. Ευτύχησα εκεί, έχασα άλλου.

----------


## Marilou

> Ακριβώς όπως το είπες, δεν έχει λόγο ο αδερφός να σε ζηλέψει ή να σε υποτιμήσει άνευ λόγου. *Ειλικρίνεια.*
> Κι εμείς εδώ φροντίζουμε στο σπίτι γατάκια και μαζεύτηκε στην πρώτη καραντίνα μια σκυλίτσα γέρικη που μάλλον την εγκατέλειψαν. Δίνουν αγάπη. Αν δεν είχαμε τα ζωάκια δεν θα είχα να γεμίσω με κάτι την καρδιά μου


Αν η ειλικρίνεια είναι το μόνο που ψάχνεις από εδώ και πέρα στην ζωή σου θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις ανθρώπους που θα σου την προσφέρουν απλόχερα και δίχως ανταλλάγματα ....

Όλο αυτό όμως να μην σε αποτρέπει στο να κάνεις καινούργιες γνωριμίες .Απλά χρειάζεται να είσαι λιγάκι πιο προσεκτική .
Το αν ένας άνθρωπος σε ζηλευει ή σε υποτιμά με τα λόγια του ή με τις πράξεις του, αργά ή γρήγορα θα εισπράξει και ο ίδιος στην ζωή του κάτι τέτοιο.
Μην διστάζεις να δίνεις πράγματα με τον φόβο να μην πληγωθείς .
Όλα μέσα στη ζωή είναι ,απλά πρέπει να βρίσκουμε την δύναμη να τα προσπερνάνε και να πηγαίνουμε παρακάτω.
Δύσκολο το ξέρω αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο...

Να θυμάσαι ένας άνθρωπος που είναι αληθινός και αυτό που προσφέρει το κάνει μέσα από την καρδιά του ποτέ δεν βγαίνει χαμένος .
Αργά η γρήγορα η ζωή θα του επιστρέψει συμπεριφορες.που του χρωστάει.
Απλά πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να τις αναγνωρίσει και να τις δεχτεί ...

Όντως στα ζωάκια μπορείς να βρεις αυτή την αγάπη που νομίζω ότι ψάχνεις ...
Αυτή που δεν θα σε προδώσει ποτέ και που σίγουρα δεν ζητά ανταλλάγματα ..
Παρά μόνο ότι θες εσύ να του δώσεις ...

Άσε την καρδούλα σου να δεχθεί και άλλη αγάπη !
Νομίζω ότι θα ήθελαν πολλοι να την δεχτούν ,αρκεί να την ανακαλύψουν!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Τα λες πολύ όμορφα, αλλά εγώ πια ούτε θέλω η ζωή να μου επιστρέψει τα θετικά που έδωσα απλόχερα (και δεν πιστεύω πως θα γίνει) ούτε έχω πολύ υπομονή. Δεκτική είμαι, στο μέλλον αν είμαι καλά και λύσω αυτά που έχω σαν θέματα τώρα θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω κόσμο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θα συμβεί. Κι έξω να πας μόνη δεν σημαίνει πως θα έρθει κάποιος να σου μιλήσει. Επίσης, δεν μπορώ και τα social media γενικά, δεν βοηθούν στην ψυχολογία μου και για διάφορους λόγους δεν τα θέλω ιδιαίτερα. Θέλω αλήθεια, ειλικρίνεια και όχι το φαίνεσθαι. Δεν τα λέω με παράπονο όλα αυτά, απλά στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης που κάνουμε εδώ, μήπως ταυτιστεί κάποιος άλλους και πάρει κουράγιο.

----------


## giorgos panou

η μοναξια παιδια ειναι κατις πολυ σχετικο, μπορει καποιος να ειναι καπου ,περιορισμενος ,μοναχος του τελειος αλλα ξερωντας οτι "υπαρχει" στις καρδιες αλλων ανθρωπων να μην τον επιρεαζει καθολου η μοναξια .
Ενα τετοιο παραδηγμα ειναι οι ανθρωποι που ζουν στις φυλακες ,ο πστερας μου την εποχη της χουντας ειχε παει για καποια περιοδο σε ενα νησι, με στρατοπαιδα μοναχα.Για καποιον λογο τον εβαλαν απομωνοση , -παρα το οτι δεν ηταν ταραχοποιο στοιχειο ,απεναντιας - σαν μπηκε στην απομωνοση ,μου ελεγε οτι οι υπολοιποι συγκρατουμενοι του οδευωντας πρως εκει με τους φυλακες να τον πηγαινουν, οι αλλοι κρατουμενοι τραγουδουσαν ενα απο τα τραγουδια που αρεσαν στο πατερα μου. Ετσι λοιπον μου ελεγε οτι οσο καιρο εκατσε σε αυτο το μπουντρουμι οπου ειχε πολυ υγρασια, διοτις ηταν καπως σαν υπογειο, οπου το φαγητο του το εδιναν εκει δεν τον αφηναν να παει στο συσσιτιο !!αφηστε οτι στα καλα καθουμενα χωρις να υπαρχει λογος περναγαν απο το μπουντρουμι του και του εριχναν κουβαδες με κρυο νερο! η που τον εδερναν χωρις καμια δικαιολογια! Παρα ταυτα ομως, μου ελεγε οτι ηθικα ηταν πολυ καλα, οτι ενιωθε στο πλευρο του να εχει πολλους φιλους του! μου ελεγε οτι αυτο τους κραταγε ολος και δεν λιγουσαν, διοτις εγω προσωπικα του ελεγα και το πιστευω οτι ηταν μεγαλη βλακεια να περνας ολα αυτα, να περασει δλδ ο πατερας μου τετοια ταλαιπωρεια ! απο το δικο του πισμα και μονο! διοτις εαν εκανε μια δηλωση εγγραφη οτι απαρνιωταν την ιδεολογια του ολα αυτα θα τελειωναν μεσα σε 6 μηνες! ,γιατι και να εκαναν την δηλωση μετα επρεπε να πανε σε ενα σχολειο , η σε κατι σαν σεμιναρια με πατριωτικο περιεχομενο, οτι και να ηταν ομως θα ειχε ξεμπερδεψει απο ολα αυτα! και δουλεια θα εβρισκε μετα πανευκολα και πανω απο ολα θα ηταν ελευθερος! αλλα δυστυχως το πισμα του , αυτος ο εγωισμος δεν τον αφησαι να σκεφτει με λογικη , βεβαια δεν ηταν μονο ο δικος μου πατερας ηταν χιλιαδες ανθρωποι ετσι, που δεν αλλαζανΠροσωπικα νομιζω οτι αυτο ,το να ανηκουν σε μια ομαδα , τους εβγαζε απο την μοναξια και τους εκανε τοσο πορομενους ωστε να ειναι δεχτικοι στο να περασουν ολα αυτα τα τρελα πραγματα!

----------


## Marilou

> Τα λες πολύ όμορφα, αλλά εγώ πια ούτε θέλω η ζωή να μου επιστρέψει τα θετικά που έδωσα απλόχερα (και δεν πιστεύω πως θα γίνει) ούτε έχω πολύ υπομονή. Δεκτική είμαι, στο μέλλον αν είμαι καλά και λύσω αυτά που έχω σαν θέματα τώρα θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω κόσμο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θα συμβεί. Κι έξω να πας μόνη δεν σημαίνει πως θα έρθει κάποιος να σου μιλήσει. Επίσης, δεν μπορώ και τα social media γενικά, δεν βοηθούν στην ψυχολογία μου και για διάφορους λόγους δεν τα θέλω ιδιαίτερα. Θέλω αλήθεια, ειλικρίνεια και όχι το φαίνεσθαι. Δεν τα λέω με παράπονο όλα αυτά, απλά στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης που κάνουμε εδώ, μήπως ταυτιστεί κάποιος άλλους και πάρει κουράγιο.


Kαλημερα

Κανενας άνθρωπος που δίνει κάτι με την θελήσει του πράγματα δεν ζητά ανταλλάγματα .Μονο αμοιβαίο σεβασμό και υγιείς αντιμετώπιση τίποτε άλλο.
Αν δεν είναι σε θέση κάποιος να τα δωσει για τους δικους του λόγους τουλάχιστον να είναι σε θέση να καταλαβαίνει οτι εδώ δεν τον παίρνει να κάνει οτιδήποτε άλλο γιατι εκει πραγματικά παραβιάζεις οτι όμορφο και αξιο εχει ο άλλος....
Οσο αφορα τα social ειναι καθαρά θέμα χειρισμού και τι δέχεσαι εσυ ο ιδιος ακόμα και σε αυτο το κομμάτι...Βλέπεις οτι πλέον έχει γίνει μέσον του κάθε καταπιεσμενου ,προβληματικου και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, να διοχετεύει ολο αυτό που κουβαλάει κρυμμένος πίσω απο την ανωνυμία του...
Βεβαια βλεπεις οτι υπάρχουν ατομα και ομαδες ανθρώπων που συζητουν πολιτισμένα και παντα με σεβασμο ...Λιγα ειναι αυτα, αλλα είπαμε, το θεμα ειναι τι ψάχνεις εσυ και τι επιτρέπεις να έχεις στην ζωή σου...
Στη ζωη σου θα εχεις παντα οτι αντέχεις ...οτι νιωθεις οτι σε πιέζει ή αισθάνεσαι οτι σε παρασέρνει στην αρνητικότητα που μπορεί να κουβαλάει κάποιος να το διωχνεις μακρυά ..
Οταν κλεινουμε πορτες σε αρνητικά ατομα κατεθειαν ο αερας της ζωης μας αλλάζει...Μπορει να ακούγετε πολυ αστείο αλλα οποιος το εχει ζεισει μπορει να καταλάβει τι εννοω..

Ποτε μην προσπαθήσεις να γεννήσεις συναισθήματα που δεν μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις ,το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα σε παρασυρουν ακομα πιο κατω και ποτε μην παίζεις στην ρουλέτα τον άνθρωπο που θα επενδύσει πανω σου ζωή και όνειρα!
Ειναι στα μονα πράγματα που δεν χωρά η λέξη παιχνίδι....

----------


## giorgos panou

Η αποφαση του καθε ενος μας στο αν θα διαλεξει την μοναχικη ζωη η αν θα γινει κοινωνικος ειναι ασχετη με τους ανθρωπους γυρο μας , ασχετη με την ποιωτητα τους ,σχετικη μονο με την δικη μας κριση! εμεις ειμαστε που πλαθουμε τον κοσμο μας!
Ειναι ιδιος ο κοσμος ,οι ιδιοι ανθρωποι με τους οποιους ενα τυχαιο ατομο Χ εχει κανει εναν κυκλο , εχει χτισει ας πουμε μια μεγαλη παρεα, αληθινους φιλους που στεκοντε ο ενας στον αλλον στα δυσκολα!,οπου μπορει να γινει ας πουμε κι καποιος πολυ δυνατος instagramer για παραδηγμα.
Αυτος ακριβος ομως ειναι ο κοσμος οπου ενα αλλο ατομο ,ας πουμε ο Ψ' ,μπορει να του βγει να ειναι μοναχικος,να δυσκολευεται ακομα και να κρατησει τους φιλους απο τα φοτητικα χρονια , ειναι η ιδια κοινωνια με του Χ ατομου αλλα δεν μπορει να κανει μια ερωτικη σχεση παρα το οτι τοσο την θελει ! Ιδιοι ανθρωποι ειναι γυρο του, ιδια γειτονια ! ειναι. 
Η διαφορα κατα την αποψη μου -εαν βεβαια δεν υπαρχει στην μεση καποια ασθενια , αν μιλαμε δλδ για δυο υγειες ατομα - η αιτια λοιπον νομιζω οτι ειναι πρωτα απο ολα το στρες και το αγχος .Δυο χαρακτηριστικα που παρα το οτι εχουν καλη αφετηρια δεν αφηνουν τον Ψ' να ειναι ο εαυος του, να ειναι ελευθερος ,απεναντιας τον κανουν σφιχτο και ειδικα σε μικρες ηλικιες αλλα και στα κοριτσια τα τρομαζει οταν βλεπουνκαποιον για πρωτη φορα ναειναι καπως ετσι. Δευτερον , μερικες φορες καποιοι νομιζουν οτι οι φιλικες σχεσεις ειναι με ισοροποιμενα το δουνε και λαβειν. ΟΧΙ ! δεν παει ετσι, δεν ειναι επαγγελματικη σχεση, δεν εχει να κανει με εμποριο, εχει να κανει με απλα αισθηματα, σημερα εχω εγω , αυριο εχις εσυ! Η μπορει να εχεις συνεχως εσυ και γενικα πιο λιγο εγω να δωσω απο υλικης πλευρας , απεναντιας μπορει εγω να το "ισοφαριζω" οχι οικονομικα αλλα με καποιον αλλο τροπο ,με το να φτιαξω ενα καλο φαγητο .Μια τετοια περιπτωση εχω σε δικη μου φιλια οπου υπαρχει παρα πολλα χρονια και κραταει ακομα παρα την τεραστια ταξικη μας διαφορα. Με τον συγκεκριμενο φιλο δεν μπορω να τον ανταγωνηστω με τυποτα σε δωρα, σε κερασματα κι γενικα σε οτι εχει να κανει με υλικα και λεφτα αφου ο τυπος ειναι βιομηχανος.Ομως με αλλους τροπους του αποδεικνυω την φιλια μου, την εκτιμηση μου στο προσωπο του και παρα το κομπλεξ οπου εχει σαν αρκετα πλουσιος απο εκει που ηταν απλα ευκαταστατος εμενα με εχει κρατησει φιλο του και με εμπηστευεται.
Νομιζω λοιπον οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε αυθορμητοι απεναντοι στους ανθρωπους αν θελουμε να τους κανουμε φιλους.

----------


## JohnyK33

Η μοναξια, ειναι μοναξια πως να το κανουμε, οτι δραστηριοτητες η ενδιαφεροντα να ενταξεις στην καθημερινοτητα σου για να "σκοτωνεις" πιο ευχαριστια αυτο τον μοναχικο χρονο που διαθετεις, στο τελος της ημερας εισαι παλι μονος σου και βιωνεις αυτο.Μονος για περιπατο με εναν καφε στο χερι, μονος για μια βολτα με ποδηλατο σε παραλια, μονος για διακοπες το καλοκαιρι, μονος με ενα κινητο στο χερι σε παγκακι σε ενα παρκο γειτονιας, ειναι απελπιστικο κατα διαστηματα, κλεινεσαι, απομονωνεσαι, οχι γιατι σου αρεσει και το εχεις επιλεξεις,α πλα ετσι ηταν απο παντα για σενα.

----------


## proteus

Από μικροί μάθαμε να φοβόμαστε δύο πράγματα: τον θάνατο και τη μοναξιά. Οι περισσότεροι περνάμε όλη μας τη ζωή προσπαθώντας να αποφύγουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε και τα δυό. Κανείς δε βρέθηκε να μας πει οτι ο μόνος τρόπος να ζήσουμε με εσωτερική ηρεμία και γαλήνη είναι να συμφιλιωθούμε με αυτά. 

Οι ανθρώπινες ανάγκες, πέραν της επιβίωσης, είναι η ανάγκη του ανήκειν και η ανάγκη της ατομικής έκφρασης. Αυτές οι δυό ανάγκες αλληλοσυγκρούονται. Η μία φωνάζει "θέλω να με καταλαβαίνουν, να με αποδέχονται με ειλικρίνεια και να με αγαπούν", η άλλη "θέλω να έχω τη δική μου άποψη, το δικό μου νόημα και πλάνο ζωής". Είναι η ανάγκη στην κοινωνικότητα και η ανάγκη στη μοναχικότητα. 

Χρειαζόμαστε τη μοναχικότητα από επιλογή για να αφουγκραστούμε τα θέλω μας και να γνωρίσουμε τον εαυτό μας. Όμως, η αυτοεκτίμηση καλώς ή κακώς χτίζεται στη σχέση μας με τους άλλους. Από μικροί, όταν εισπράτταμε την επιδοκιμασία των γονιών και των δασκάλων, μέχρι την ενηλικίωση, όταν γινόμαστε δέκτες της επιδοκιμασίας του συντρόφου, των φίλων, των συνεργατών.

Η μοναξιά προκύπτει ως αναγκαστική διέξοδος όταν δεν σε αποδέχονται, δε σου φέρονται όπως πιστεύεις οτι σου αξίζει, δεν σε αγαπούν όσο θα ήθελες. Τότε κάνεις την ανάγκη φιλοτιμία, λές "Δε με παίζετε; δεν πειράζει, ούτε εγώ σας θέλω" και κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου. Αυτού του είδους η μοναξιά όμως δεν είναι δημιουργική. Έχει πολλή γκρίνια και αυτολύπηση. "Φταίνε οι άλλοι που με εκμεταλλεύονται", "δεν υπάρχει ειλικρίνεια, όλοι είναι ψεύτες και υποκριτές", "εγώ βοηθάω τους πάντες, αλλά εισπράττω αχαριστία", "δεν αξίζω, γι αυτό μου φέρονται έτσι" και άλλα τέτοια παράπονα. 

Τι μπορείς να κάνεις; Κατά τη γνώμη μου, μόνο μία λύση υπάρχει. Πάρε την ευθύνη της ζωής σου, χωρίς ενοχές, αλλά και χωρίς να περιμένεις ανταπόδοση. Λες πως σε έχουν απογοητεύσει οι άνθρωποι. Ίσως γιατί αφέθηκες να γοητευτείς, το είχες ανάγκη. Ισως γιατί τους πλησίασες δίχως υπολογισμούς και όρους και εισέπραξες ατολμία, μικρότητα και ζύγι. Όμως, μην αλλάξεις πλησίασμα. Η απάντηση της καρδιάς που πληγώνεται δεν είναι να μαζεύει. Είναι να απλώνεται περισσότερο. Γιατί η καρδιά είναι λουλούδι, που αν δεν ανοίξει στο φως, θα πεθάνει...

----------


## hlias1988

μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε το εξης?
υπαρχουν και φορες που νιωθω μονος...
αλλα υπαρχουν και φορες που ειμαι μονος και δεν νιωθω μονος...
μπορειτε να μου το εξηγησετε?
μαλλον αφειλετε οτι μαλλον περναω καλα μονος και δεν σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι μονος......τι λετε?

----------


## Eagle guy

> μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε το εξης?
> υπαρχουν και φορες που νιωθω μονος...
> αλλα υπαρχουν και φορες που ειμαι μονος και δεν νιωθω μονος...
> μπορειτε να μου το εξηγησετε?
> μαλλον αφειλετε οτι μαλλον περναω καλα μονος και δεν σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι μονος......τι λετε?


Ο άνθρωπος αντέχει κάποιο διάστημα και συνηθίζει μόνος του, αλλά το να έχει ανάγκη κάποιες στιγμές και παρέα είναι στη φύση του και όταν δεν έχει καθόλου τότε νιώθει κατά καιρούς μοναξιά

----------


## hlias1988

> Ο άνθρωπος αντέχει κάποιο διάστημα και συνηθίζει μόνος του, αλλά το να έχει ανάγκη κάποιες στιγμές και παρέα είναι στη φύση του και όταν δεν έχει καθόλου τότε νιώθει κατά καιρούς μοναξιά


εσυ εχεις βιωσει μοναξια ποτε?

----------


## Eagle guy

Εννοείται, αλλά σχετικά λίγες φορές επειδή 1) είμαι εσωστρεφής και περνάω καλά μόνος μου 2) συνήθως όλο και κάποιον φίλο μου είχα και έβλεπα. Όποτε περνούσαν κάμποσες εβδομάδες που δεν έβλεπα κανέναν (λίγες φορές γινόταν αυτό) τότε άρχιζε να με "τσούζει" κάπως. Άλλοι και λίγες μέρες να μείνουν μόνοι ασφυκτιούν όμως

----------


## hlias1988

ενταξη οταν λες μονος εννοεις μονος μονος? δεν εχεις καποιον στην οικογενεια?
τεσπα εγω ειμαι μονος... πηγαινω για καφε μονος... οκ μενω σε μικρη περιοχη και λεω 5 καλημερες αλλα μερικες φορες δεν μου φτανει... θελω να μιλησω με τον αλλον για ποιο προσωπικα θεματα... ξερεις να του πω τα δικα μου να μου πει τα δικα του κτλ.. αυτο μου εχει λειψει...
με εχει βοηθησει το φορουμ σε αυτο...

----------


## user

άλλο μοναξιά, άλλο μοναχικότητα.
το να μην μπορεί κάποιος να μείνει μόνος του ποτέ, είναι σημάδι αδυναμίας ψυχικής. 
είναι φυσιολογικό να περνά χρόνο κανείς με τον εαυτό του. είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## hlias1988

> άλλο μοναξιά, άλλο μοναχικότητα.
> το να μην μπορεί κάποιος να μείνει μόνος του ποτέ, είναι σημάδι αδυναμίας ψυχικής. 
> είναι φυσιολογικό να περνά χρόνο κανείς με τον εαυτό του. είναι απαραίτητο.


Μερικες φορες νιωθω οτι θελω να φορτισω της μπαταριες μου τις ψυχικες...
Οταν εισαι με ατομα που σε αγαπουν αυτο σε τονωνει...

----------


## user

> Μερικες φορες νιωθω οτι θελω να φορτισω της μπαταριες μου τις ψυχικες...


αυτό θα πει οτι είσαι εσωστρεφής

----------


## PostMortem

Καλησπέρα,
Είμαι σε ακριβώς την ίδια φάση.. αν θες στείλε μου πμ να μιλήσουμε.
-Ζωη

----------


## JohnyK33

> αυτό θα πει οτι είσαι εσωστρεφής


Και γω ειμαι εσωστρεφης τυπος, αλλα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου, ηθελα μεν να μενω καποιες φορες μονος μου, αναζητουσα δηλαδη την μοναχικοτητα ως μεσο ανακουφισης ,αλλα ηθελα ομως να ανηκω και σε παρεες, να εχω φιλιες για να κανω δραστηριοτητες, η ταξιδια η οτιδηποτε, δυστυχως ομως ποτε δεν το ειχα ευκολο αυτο, ακομη και αν ορισμενες φορες το κυνηγουσα, δεν μπορουσα να δημιοργησω κατασταση για φιλια η φιλιες, με αποτελεσμα, να μενω ξανα και ξανα μονος μου.

Επισης δεν μου αρεσει και η προβολη/εκθεση εμενα, δηλαδη εχω θεμα με το να ανεβασω μια φωτογραφια σε ενα social media, η να βγω φωτο με αλλους,γιατι δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω το να με σχολιαζουν ακομη και θετικα,οχι μονο αρνητικα.

----------


## user

> Και γω ειμαι εσωστρεφης τυπος, αλλα απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου, ηθελα μεν να μενω καποιες φορες μονος μου, αναζητουσα δηλαδη την μοναχικοτητα ως μεσο ανακουφισης ,αλλα ηθελα ομως να ανηκω και σε παρεες, να εχω φιλιες για να κανω δραστηριοτητες, η ταξιδια η οτιδηποτε [...] Επισης δεν μου αρεσει και η προβολη/εκθεση [...] γιατι δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω το να με σχολιαζουν ακομη και θετικα,οχι μονο αρνητικα.


εσωστρεφής θεωρείσαι όταν ανατραφοδοτείσαι -γεμίζεις μπαταρίες που λένε- όταν είσαι μόνος, αισθάνεσαι καλά περισσότερο σε ήσυχα μέρη παρά σε μέρη με φασαρία, δεν θέλεις να είσαι το κέντρο προσοχής, κουράζεσαι απο τις μεγάλες παρέες και το κουτσομπολιο κλπ. αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι δεν έχεις φίλους. απλά τους έχεις σε μικρές δόσεις! και φυσικά και οι εσωστρεφείς κάνουν δραστηριότηες και ταξιδεύουν κι απ' όλα. 
ο φόβος για κοινωνική κριτική είναι κάτι άλλο, μπλέκει στα χωράφια της κοινωνικής φοβίας ή/και τις ντροπαλότητας. 

το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό δεν είναι ευκολο να το διαχειρηστείς σε έναν κόσμο που απαιτεί απο εσένα να είσαι κάτι άλλο ουτως ώστε να είσαι αποδεκτός. 
και αναφορικά με τη μοναξιά, ο εσωστρεφής τρόπος ζωής δυσκολεύει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## JohnyK33

> εσωστρεφής θεωρείσαι όταν ανατραφοδοτείσαι -γεμίζεις μπαταρίες που λένε- όταν είσαι μόνος, αισθάνεσαι καλά περισσότερο σε ήσυχα μέρη παρά σε μέρη με φασαρία, δεν θέλεις να είσαι το κέντρο προσοχής, κουράζεσαι απο τις μεγάλες παρέες και το κουτσομπολιο κλπ. αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι δεν έχεις φίλους. απλά τους έχεις σε μικρές δόσεις! και φυσικά και οι εσωστρεφείς κάνουν δραστηριότηες και ταξιδεύουν κι απ' όλα. 
> 
> ο φόβος για κοινωνική κριτική είναι κάτι άλλο, μπλέκει στα χωράφια της κοινωνικής φοβίας ή/και τις ντροπαλότητας. 
> 
> το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό δεν είναι ευκολο να το διαχειρηστείς σε έναν κόσμο που απαιτεί απο εσένα να είσαι κάτι άλλο ουτως ώστε να είσαι αποδεκτός. 
> και αναφορικά με τη μοναξιά, ο εσωστρεφής τρόπος ζωής δυσκολεύει το πρόβλημα.


Αυτο που λες στην πρωτη παραγραφο, σε συνδιασμο με τα υπολοιπα περι ντροπαλοτητας, φοβος εκφρασης λογω κοινωνικης φοβιας/κριτικης ειναι ακριβως ο συνδιασμος που με χαρακτηριζει και που βιωνω για αρκετα χρονια, εχω τασεις απομονωσης γιατι ετσι πιστευω πως αισθανομαι λιγο καλυτερα, απλα δεν μου ειναι ευκολο στη διαχειρηση γενικοτερα, μιλαμε τωρα πηγαινεις σε ενα γυμναστηριο, αντι να πιασω κουβεντα με εναν η μια διπλανο/νη μου, να γνωριστω, μηπως εχουμε και κοινους γνωστους ας πουμε η κοινους στοχους, δεν κανω τπτ απολυτως, εχω μια απαθης σταση, απομακρη, οποτε περνας και αδιαφορος στους γυρω. Ενω, βλεπεις,αλλος θα παει να πιασει κουβεντα απο την πρωτη βδομαδα, θα ανταλλαξει και facebook, θα βρεθουν και 3-4 γνωστοι φιλοι απο εκει μεσα, οποτε αυτοματως δημιουργειται μια επαφη που αργοτερα ισως γινει φιλια, ετσι ευκολα και απλα, αυτο εγω δεν το εχω ως επιλογη δυστυχως.

----------


## Art_Phil

Κάποιες φορές όταν βλέπουμε ένα μοτίβο που μας δυσαρεστεί, όταν νιώθουμε στάσιμοι για καιρό, όταν είμαστε παγιδεμένοι σε φαύλους κύκλους που δεν μπορούμε να λύσουμε, αυτό που ίσως χρειάζομαστε εν τέλει είναι καθοδηγηση απο έναν ειδικό, ο οποίος ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με τη δική σου περίπτωση. 
Πολλές φορές, θέματα τέτοια έχουν σχέση με θέματα με τον εαυτό ή έλλειψη κάποιων δεξιοτήτων (που μαθαίνονται) ή και τα δύο μαζί. 
Για παράδειγμα, ένας άνθρωπος που μεγάλωσε σε ένα επικριτικό περιβάλλον, μπορεί να συμπέρανε για τον εαυτό του ότι δεν είναι επαρκής. Οπότε στη συνέχεια της ζωής του, να επικρίνει ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του, και να λέει πχ ότι πρεπει να πληρώ κάποιες προυποθέσεις για να είμαι αρκετός, δεν είμαι ικανός, θα απορριφθώ κλπ. 
Από την άλλη πλευρά, ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να μην πήρε καθοδήγηση και να μην είχε την ευκαιρία να εξασκηθεί σε κοινωνικές δεξιότητες που κάποιοι έμαθαν, όπως πώς να διεκδικεί αυτό που θέλει, να βάζει τα όρια του, να λέει την γνώμη του κτλ 
Όλα αυτά μπορεί να δυσκολεύουν τον άνθρωπο αυτό να έρχεται κοντά, να εκτίθεται γιατί από την μία θεωρεί πως δεν είναι αρκετός και θα απορριφθεί και από την άλλη μπορεί να θέλει να το κάνει και να μην ξέρει τον τρόπο, ας πούμε να αναρωτιέται τι θέμα να ανοίξω κλπ. 
Για μένα, οι όροι εσωστρεφής και εξωστρεφής δεν έχουν τόση σχέση με την μοναξιά. 
Επίσης, η μοναξιά είναι ένα φυσιολογικό συναίσθημα που όλοι θα νιώσουμε κάποιες φορές, όπως ακριβώς είναι και η στενοχώρια. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι τα άκρα, άμα συνέχεια νιώθουμε μοναξιά, αν συνέχεια αποφεύγουμε να εκτεθούμε προκειμένου να μην απορριφθούμε και να προστατέψουμε τον εαυτό μας.
Η γνώμη μου είναι πως όταν κάτι μας βασανίζει καιρό, το καλύτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να ζητήσουμε καθοδήγηση, να φροντίζουμε τον εαυτό μας και να μην αφήνουμε το πρόβλημα να χρονίζει. Γιατί δυστυχώς, όταν χρονίζει ένας τέτοιος φαύλος κύκλος έρχονται και άλλα προβλήματα, όπως παρατεταμένη στενοχώρια, έλλειψη ευχαρίστησης από τη ζωή, άγχος κλπ. 
Υπάρχουν πολλοί δρόμοι για να συμβουλευτεί και να βοηθηθεί κάποιος. Εγώ αυτούς που γνωρίζω ως πιο αποτελεσματικούς είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία και σοβαρά βιβλία αυτο-βοήθειας (γιατί πολλά υπάρχουν). Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για οικονομική ψυχοθεραπεία αν κάποιος επιθυμεί τύπου και 20 ευρώ το μήνα. Αλλά μπροστά στον φόβο μην πέσουμε σε κακό θεραπευτή καμία φορά το αφήνουμε στην άκρη. Δοκιμάστε και δείτε στην πορεία. Αν δεν δοκιμάσετε δεν θα μάθετε. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλοι δρόμοι που εγώ δεν γνωρίζω. Αλλά πιστεύω πως πολλοί δρόμοι μπορούν να οδηγήσουν στην βελτίωση αρκεί να μην πιάνουμε πολλούς δρόμους ταυτόχρονα και μπερδευόμαστε.
Ένα πράγμα τη φορά (είναι η πιο χρήσιμη και αποτελεσματική συμβουλή που έχω ακούσει).

----------


## user

επίσης 
το κακό είναι οτι οι άλλοι έχουν πολλούς φίλους κι εσύ όχι; και ποιός εγγυάται οτι είναι σχέσεις ποιοτικές και με συναισθηματικό βάθρο, ξερω γω, κι όχι κουβέντα-να-γίνεται, να περνά η ώρα; 
πες οτι οι ξερεις κάποιον που πηγαίνει σε ένα μέρος με πολύ κόσμο που οι ανθρώποι γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους και τα λοιπά κι αυτός δεν γνωρίζει κανέναν. τί θα του έλεγες να κάνει; πώς θα τον περιέγραφες; 
εγώ έχω να πω πως, είναι απλά ένα μέρος που ένας συμπεριφέρεται έτσι και κάποιος άλλος αλλιώς. δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να έχεις φίλους εκεί που όλοι έχουν φίλους ή επειδή όλοι έχουν φίλους. μάλλον παρεξήγησα. 

κι εγώ σμφωνώ με την πρόταση της ψυχοθεραπείας ή της αυτοβοήθειας, όταν λειτουργεί, σε όποιους λειτουργεί. 
εγώ λέω, όσο ζούμε μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε όσα μας ενοχλούν.

----------


## JohnyK33

> εγώ λέω, όσο ζούμε μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε όσα μας ενοχλούν.


Οχι μονοι μας παντως,γιατι αν γινοταν να αλλαξουμε οσα μας ενοχλουν απο μονοι μας,θα πεινουσαν οι ψυχολογοι και οι ψυχιατροι και οι life coachers.Ισως καποιοι απο εμας φοβουνται να βγουν απο την ζωνη ανεσης τους και να προσπαθησουν να αλλαξουν πραγματα που αφορουν το ψυχολογικοσυναισθηματικο κομματι,φοβουνται να αντιμετωπισουν τις ανασφαλειες η αυτο που θα τους ερθει και δεν το γνωριζουν ακομη.

Καποιοι παλι εχουμε εγκλωβιστει στην απραξια και στο να μην παιρνουμε πρωτοβουλιες για να αλλαξουμε,ενω λεμε απο σημερα θα το αλλαξω αυτο,μετα απο λιγο τα παρατανε.Μπορω να κανω 2 προφιλ σε facebook/instagram,να πεταξω 5 φωτογραφιες και αυτοματως να μαζεψω 50 ατομα που θα θεωρησω φιλους η εστω φιλους-γνωστους,το προβλημα το δικο μου αλλωστε εχει να κανει και με την προβολη,δεν αισθανομαι ανετα να προβαλω την εικονα μου,οχι γιατι ειμαι καποιος κουασιμοδος η που δεν βλεπεται,αλλα γιατι δεν θελω να ασχολουνται μαζι μου με αυτον τον τροπο.

----------


## user

μην το κάνεις τότε. επειδή το κάνουν οι φίλοι σου ή οι συνάδελφοι σου δε σημαίνει οτι είσαι υποχρεωμένος. αυτά είναι παγίδες. δε χρειάζεται να μοιάζεις με τους άλλους. ούτε οι άλλοι με σένα. επέλεξε κάτι άλλο. κάτι που να σε εκφράζει περισότερο. 
το ίντερνετ πλέον, και λόγω της κατάστασης, έχει εξελιχθεί. αναγκάστηκε ή το αναγκάσαμε. οπότε, είναι επιλογή σου και δεν έχει δικαίωμα κανείς να σου πει το αντίθετο. 
όχι, δεν θα πεινούσαν, δεν έχουμε δυσκολίες στη ζωή μας για να εχουν δουλειά οι ψυχολόγοι, αυτό είναι αστείο, εγώ το λέω σαν αστείο πολλές φορές. 
κανείς δεν είναι παντοδύναμος και πολύ μου τη δίνουν όσοι το πιστεύουν, όσο και όλοι όσοι κρίνουν όσους δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πράγματα μόνοι τους, τύπου, είναι του άλλου η ζωή, εσύ κάνε ο,τι θες με τη δική σου.

----------


## hlias1988

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δειχνω τον καλυτερο ευατο μου στην κοινωνια και στους φιλους και στο fb.. δίνω καταθεση ψυχης σε ολους τους τομεις και εισπραττω αχαριστια και αποριψη... ε λοιπον θα τους γραψω και εγω στα τετοια μου και τελιωσε το θεμα....

----------


## hlias1988

Με ενοχλει πολυ που δεν παιρνω like στο fb.. ενω αλλοι παιρνουν... αλλαωθα μου πεις εδω ο κοσμος καιγετε και εγω ασχολουμε με τα like!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Με ενοχλει πολυ που δεν παιρνω like στο fb.. ενω αλλοι παιρνουν... αλλαωθα μου πεις εδω ο κοσμος καιγετε και εγω ασχολουμε με τα like!!!!



Αχχχ , εσεις η νεα γενια , εχετα παθει πλακα με τα μεσα μαζικης δικτυωσης , η πως-τα-λενε, εμας δεν μας ενδιαφερουν καθολου , μας ενδιαφερουν οι πραματικες σχεσεις .....

----------


## user

ασχολήσου με ό,τι θες, αρκει να του δίνεις τη πρέπουσα προσοχή και σημασία στη ζωή σου.

----------


## Χάλια Μαύρα

Και εγω σχεδον ολομοναχος ειμαι. Απο την πρωτη δημοτικου τουλαχιστον δεν ειχα φιλους, μονο επειδη γεννηθηκα σε γειτονια με αυλη βγαιναμε ολα τα γειτονακια οταν ημασταν μικρα και παιζαμε κρυφτο, κυνηγητο, μπαλα κλπ. Αλλα και παλι στο σχολειο δεν μιλουσα ουτε με αυτους, μονος καθομουν στο προαυλιο παρεα με την μοναξια μου. 
Κοπελα δεν ειχα ποτε μεχρι τα 22 μου, ουτε φλερτ ειχα κανει ουτε χερι ειχα αγγιξει ουτε αρωμα γυναικειο ειχα μυρισει, μονο πριν λιγους μηνες τα μισοεφτιαξα με μια 35ρα απο την πολη μου που ομως δεν ηταν κανονικη σχεση γιατι αφενος δεν ηθελε εκεινη να μαθευτει οτι τ εχει με τοσο μικροτερο, αφετερου τα ειχε ηδη με εναν αλλον (ναι, ξερω πως την χαρακτηριζεται). Ημουν τοτε πολυ ευτυχισμενος. Παραλιγο να καναμε και ερωτα, μου ειχαν δοθει ευκαιριες. Αλλα τελικα χωρισαμε οπως και ηταν αναμενομενο.

Προσπαθησα πολλες φορες να βρω κοπελα μεσω σαιτ γνωριμιων αλλα απογοητευτηκα βαθυτατα. Οταν πληρωνα συνδρομη σε καποιο σαιτ δεν μου ερχοταν κανενα μηνυμα. Μηνυματα μου ερχοντουσαν μονο οταν τελειωνε η συνδρομη. Απατη οπως καταλαβατε! Σε αλλα σαιτ μου απαντουσαν κοπελες αλλα ξοδευα νομισματα και να σου τα πενηνταρικα και τα εκατοσταρικα! πολλες φορες ζητησα απο τις κοπελες να μιλαμε μεσω καποιου ορουμ αλλα δεν ηθελαν, μονο μεσω του σαιτ. Τις εψαχνα στο φεις και καμια δεν ειχε, ελεγαν δεν εχουμε (ολες τους). Ψευτικα προφιλ. 
Τωρα προσπαθησα να βρω κοπελα μεσω του Facebook dating, αυτης της εφαρμογης του φεις που βρισκεις συντροφο αλλα μηδεν στο πηλικον, ουτε ενα λαικ. Δεν νιωθω ομορφος, δεν ειμαι αθλητικος με ωραιο κορμι, ειμαι υπερβαρος λογω των χαπιων, δεν φοραω και καλα ρουχα... Νιωθω κατω του μετριου σε θεμα εμφανισης. 

Τωρα αποφασισα να σβησω τον λογαριασμο μου στο φεις γιατι μου ηταν αχρηστος. Με κανεναν δεν μιλουσα, ολοι ψευτικοι ηταν, μονο στα γενεθλια μου (που θα παρακαλουσα να επεφταν σε δισεκτο ετος) με θυμοντουσαν 3-4 ατομα απο κμια 65ρια.

----------


## JohnyK33

> Αχχχ , εσεις η νεα γενια , εχετα παθει πλακα με τα μεσα μαζικης δικτυωσης , η πως-τα-λενε, εμας δεν μας ενδιαφερουν καθολου , μας ενδιαφερουν οι πραματικες σχεσεις .....


Eιναι ο λογος που εσβησα το facebook μου,γιατι ειχε γινει ενα μεσο παρακολουθησης για να βλεπουν και να σε κρινουν απο 2-3 φωτογραφιες και με επηρεαζε ψυχολογικα,αν εκαναν θετικα σχολια η ειρωνικα η λαικ κλπ.Μετα ερχοταν ο καθε ασχετος και μου ζητουσε να τον κανω add επειδη τυχαινε να εχουμε κοινους φιλους/γνωστους.

----------


## JohnyK33

> Προσπαθησα πολλες φορες να βρω κοπελα μεσω σαιτ γνωριμιων αλλα απογοητευτηκα βαθυτατα. Οταν πληρωνα συνδρομη σε καποιο σαιτ δεν μου ερχοταν κανενα μηνυμα. Μηνυματα μου ερχοντουσαν μονο οταν τελειωνε η συνδρομη. Απατη οπως καταλαβατε! Σε αλλα σαιτ μου απαντουσαν κοπελες αλλα ξοδευα νομισματα και να σου τα πενηνταρικα και τα εκατοσταρικα! πολλες φορες ζητησα απο τις κοπελες να μιλαμε μεσω καποιου ορουμ αλλα δεν ηθελαν, μονο μεσω του σαιτ. Τις εψαχνα στο φεις και καμια δεν ειχε, ελεγαν δεν εχουμε (ολες τους). Ψευτικα προφιλ. 
> Τωρα προσπαθησα να βρω κοπελα μεσω του Facebook dating, αυτης της εφαρμογης του φεις που βρισκεις συντροφο αλλα μηδεν στο πηλικον, ουτε ενα λαικ. Δεν νιωθω ομορφος, δεν ειμαι αθλητικος με ωραιο κορμι, ειμαι υπερβαρος λογω των χαπιων, δεν φοραω και καλα ρουχα... Νιωθω κατω του μετριου σε θεμα εμφανισης. 
> 
> Τωρα αποφασισα να σβησω τον λογαριασμο μου στο φεις γιατι μου ηταν αχρηστος. Με κανεναν δεν μιλουσα, ολοι ψευτικοι ηταν, μονο στα γενεθλια μου (που θα παρακαλουσα να επεφταν σε δισεκτο ετος) με θυμοντουσαν 3-4 ατομα απο κμια 65ρια.


Μην ασχολεισαι καν με τετοια σαιτ γνωριμιων, ειναι φουλ στο ψευτικο προφιλ, χανεις τον χρονο σου και μετα απλα απογοητευεσαι, ολες κρινουν απο τις φωτογραφιες, καποιοι πιστευουν οτι θα μαμησουν η θα βρουν κοπελα απο το tinder, το badoo η τον ανδρα των ονειρων τους μερικες απο το facebook app, ναι μπορει να υπαρχουν μεμονομενες περιπτωσεις που να υπαρχει καποια επιτυχια, αλλα ειναι μετρημενες στα δαχτυλα.

Οι φιλιες και οι διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις δεν εχουν να κανουν τοσο με την εμφανιση, τοτε δεν θα εβλεπες υπερβαρους τυπους να εχουν διπλα τους ομορφες κοπελες η το αντιθετο, εγω προσπαθω να αξιοποιησω την καραντινα για να χασω καποια περιττα κιλα και το εχω καταφερει ως ενα βαθμο, χωρις να εχω και την απολυτη αυτοπειθαρχια η να τηρω αυστηρα προγραμμα διατροφης/γυμναστικης.

Οταν δεν αισθανεσαι ενταξει με τον εαυτο σου, τοτε αυτο φαινεται στους αλλους, ειδικα οι γυναικες καταλαβαινουν απο χιλιομετρα την μιζερια, οταν εισαι ανασφαλης τυπος, μη επικοινωνιακος ξερω γω και προσπερνανε, οι περισσοτερες δεν θα ασχοληθουν με καποιον που νιωθει αδυναμος, δεν εκπεμπει δυναμισμο η αποφασιστικοτητα...αποτελε μα, μενεις μονος σε μια γωνια και ανημπορος κανοντας self blaming και self sabotage πιστευοντας πως φταις εσυ για ολα αυτα.

----------


## hlias1988

καλα με το facebook και εμενα με επηρεαζει το οτι δεν μου κανουν like καποια ατομα... και κανουν σε αλλους... και οτι δεν παιρνω τοσα λικε οσοι καποια αλλοι.. αυτο με επηρεαζει ψυχολογικα...

----------


## JohnyK33

Mε ρωτανε ολοι γιατι δεν εχω instagram η facebook η γενικοτερα social,τους απανταω οτι δεν με πολυενδιαφερει και φαινομαι ως περιεργος η εκτος κλιματος εποχης.Αφου σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα προφιλ,με μονο μια φωτογραφια,μονο και μονο για να μην με πρηζουν.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Mε ρωτανε ολοι γιατι δεν εχω instagram η facebook η γενικοτερα social,τους απανταω οτι δεν με πολυενδιαφερει και φαινομαι ως περιεργος η εκτος κλιματος εποχης.Αφου σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα προφιλ,με μονο μια φωτογραφια,μονο και μονο για να μην με πρηζουν.


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος, και εγώ δεν έχω Facebook και instagram πολύ πρόσφατα άνοιξα. Καθόλου περίεργο δεν είναι. Τώρα αν θέλεις ανοίγεις αλλά όχι μόνο και μόνο επειδή σε πρήζουν.

----------


## Marilou

> Δεν είσαι ο μόνος, και εγώ δεν έχω Facebook και instagram πολύ πρόσφατα άνοιξα. Καθόλου περίεργο δεν είναι. Τώρα αν θέλεις ανοίγεις αλλά όχι μόνο και μόνο επειδή σε πρήζουν.


Εσύ θα τιμωρηθείς αναλόγως κυρία μου  :Cool:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εσύ θα τιμωρηθείς αναλόγως κυρία μου


Χαχαχαχα επειδή δεν έχω Facebook?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marilou

> Χαχαχαχα επειδή δεν έχω Facebook?


Πάνε σου στειλα μην ξεβρακωθουμε τελείως  :Cool:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πάνε σου στειλα μην ξεβρακωθουμε τελείως


 :Big Grin:  όχι, όχι τελείως!

----------


## psycho22

> Να το κάνεις με κάθε ευκαιρία να το κάνεις σαν άσκηση. Το αποτέλεσμα θα σε αποζημιώσει θα νιώσεις πιο ελεύθερη πιο δυνατή κ θ αποκτήσεις κ φιλίες. Όσο πιο νωρίς το κάνεις τόσο πιο σύντομα θα απολαύσεις τα οφέλη. Δε χρειάζεται ν πεις κάτι σημαντικό απλά ανοίγεσαι μιλάς δείχνεις ενδιαφέρον για τους άλλους. Πρότεινε να πάτε βόλτα. Γενικά ρίσκαρε κ να σκέφτεσαι θετικά.


Το θεωρω τελειως λαθος να το θεωρει καποιος ασκηση. Μου το ειχαν προτεινει ψυχολογοι, το δοκιμασα αλλα δεν εφερε κανενα αποτελεσμα. Μετα απο χρονια καταλαβα οτι το μυστικο ειναι να το κανεις για να περασεις καλα, οχι σαν ασκηση, οχι επειδη πρεπει και οχι για να δειξεις καλη εικονα στους αλλους ή να κανεις φιλους. Οταν επικοινωνεις με καποιον το πρωτο κινητρο πρεπει να ειναι να περασεις καλα μεσα απο μια συνομιλια τιποτα αλλο. Επισης η σκεψη οτι οι αλλοι που μιλουν χωρις προβλημα δεν εχουν τιποτα καλυτερο σε νοημοσυνη απο οτι εχεις εσυ και αν εσυ φοβασαι να μιλησεις τοτε θα επρεπε να φοβουνται και αυτοι. Και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο επισης

----------


## sarasara

Η ψυχολογία μπορεί να βοηθήσει τους ανθρώπους να βελτιώσουντην κατάστασή τους.

----------


## sarasara

Στείλτε μου και εγώ

----------


## Erin

Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια.
Από την άλλη όμως και όταν είχα φίλους παλιά και έβγαινα έξω, πάλι δεν ήμουν χαρούμενη γιατί δεν ένιωθα με όλα τα παιδιά απ'την παρέα καλά ούτε είχα πάντα τα ίδια γούστα διασκέδασης.
Επίσης λόγω εσωστρέφειας, δεν θέλω να έχω παρέα συνέχεια. Κουράζομαι μετά από ένα διάστημα. Περισσότερο θέλω να βρω κάτι ενδιαφέρον να κάνω στην ζωή μου όσο είμαι μόνη μου και όταν μπορούν και θέλουν και οι άλλοι και εγώ να βγαίνουμε μια στο τόσο, αλλά να περνάμε όλοι καλά.
Νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με τις ανάγκες του καθενός, με την χημεία του με τους άλλους και με το αν θα ταιριάξουμε με κάποιους ή όχι. 
Τώρα, το που θα βρεθεί αυτή η παρέα, δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## user

όντως του καθενός ο εγκεφαλος είναι διαφορετικός και λειτουργεί διαφορετικά και αυτό είναι το όμορφο.
εγώ πλέον εφ όσον δεν μπορώ να έχω ανθρώπους να τους φέρομαι και να μου φέρονται όπως χρειάζομαι, θέλω να εστιάσω την ενεργειά μου σε έναν στόχο, κάτι άλλο κι όχι τους ανθρώπους. 
να το παίξω "κινέζος"

----------


## Alex44

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι καινούργιο μέλος στο φόρουμ. Βασικά διαβάζω 2 χρόνια το φόρουμ αλλά δέν θέλησα ποτέ να γράψω αλλά μιάς και αναφερθήκατε στη μοναξιά που είναι ένα απ τα βασικά μου ενοχλήματα είπα να πώ ένα γειά και εγώ. Εγώ κοινωνική φοβία είχα παλιότερα αν και προσπαθώ καθημερινά για να μή με πιάνει και φυσικά κατα καιρούς είχα κατάθλιψη, μοναξια καί αγοραφοβία. Επίσης έχω και χρόνια κόπωση/ναρκοληψία και πέρνω φάρμακα καί για αυτό. 
Τώρα ποιά έμεινα με τη μοναξιά μου καθώς δέ μπόρεσα να κάνω αρκετές φιλίες στο παρελθόν. Κυρίως τη μητέρα μου έχω. Γενικά κάνω πολλά πράγματα στύλ χόμπι και περνάει η μέρα αλλά καμιά φορά όταν δέν έχω δουλειές είναι πιό δύσκολα.

----------

